# General Video Game Discussion



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

any video game fans here?   

I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun

I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.


----------



## Terry

I have PS2, PS3, PSP, and Wii.  they sit and collect dust.


----------



## Oddball

Have a link/screenshot of Battlefield 1943??

I like the SSI strategy games and golf games.....and that's about it.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> any video game fans here?
> 
> I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun
> 
> I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.



I wish I were getting blazed and gaming right now.


----------



## Article 15

Terry said:


> I have PS2, PS3, PSP, and Wii.  they sit and collect dust.



Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.


----------



## Terry

Article 15 said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PS2, PS3, PSP, and Wii. they sit and collect dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.
Click to expand...

 Watch it, I'm menopausal!

I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TM4Fh8X7IuY]YouTube - Battlefield 1943 : In game [High Quality][/ame]

heres a video dude


----------



## Oddball

Meh!

I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude said:


> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.



check out pixle junk instead...this is a video by me 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNLaRJBm_YA&feature=channel]YouTube - PixleJunk Monsters Rainbow Team Gold Trophy Part 1[/ame]


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRqhlruG8Qo&feature=channel[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PS2, PS3, PSP, and Wii. they sit and collect dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it, I'm menopausal!
> 
> I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.
Click to expand...

You are such a thrill seeker.


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.


Doomsday would be more up you ally.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEGW2QjjUKI]YouTube - Hearts of Iron II: Doomsday - features trailer[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Wow....I might never leave the house.


----------



## Xenophon

They are coming out with a HoI III very soon.

You can spend a lot of hours on that, and it's older cousin 'Victoria' (same kind of game, about 19th century, in fact, you can export the save and play from 1836 through 1964).


----------



## Xenophon

Lately I have been foling with the Oblivion add on 'Shivering isles' which I had never gotten too before.

Not quite as much fun as elder scrolls 4 but close.


----------



## Article 15

Xenophon said:


> Lately I have been foling with the Oblivion add on 'Shivering isles' which I had never gotten too before.
> 
> Not quite as much fun as elder scrolls 4 but close.



Elder Scrolls IV was a great game.

I've been playing Civ Revolution lately.


----------



## KittenKoder

Terry said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have PS2, PS3, PSP, and Wii. they sit and collect dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Watch it, I'm menopausal!
> 
> I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.
Click to expand...


Don't mind him, my PS2 is nothing but a fancy DVD player to me now.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I have been foling with the Oblivion add on 'Shivering isles' which I had never gotten too before.
> 
> Not quite as much fun as elder scrolls 4 but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder Scrolls IV was a great game.
> 
> I've been playing Civ Revolution lately.
Click to expand...

I love elder scrolls IV, I can get into that for hours.

I was a little disapointed with revolutions, I had it for Xbox 360 (a reveiw game, so I played through it several times), I mush prefer the PC Civ 4 beyound the sword.

Firaxis did not help themselves going to console over PC with that.


----------



## Terry

KittenKoder said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, I'm menopausal!
> 
> I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind him, my PS2 is nothing but a fancy DVD player to me now.
Click to expand...

 I just wanted to warn him because like most men they have no idea what a woman is going through when that hot flash is in control and mine last up to 3 min.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Video games and middle aged women, not exactly a match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, I'm menopausal!
> 
> I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You are such a thrill seeker.
Click to expand...

 I rather play games on the PC actually.  There just not any decent new ones for PC coming out.  Wii I just don't like that console...to much exercise involved with that system.

I hate shootem up games and games that require you to use controls like Mortal Combat game requires.  Forget that crap.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I have been foling with the Oblivion add on 'Shivering isles' which I had never gotten too before.
> 
> Not quite as much fun as elder scrolls 4 but close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elder Scrolls IV was a great game.
> 
> I've been playing Civ Revolution lately.
Click to expand...


CIVILIZATION RULES!!!!!!

The PS3 version is nice because the games are fast but I prefer it on the PC.   WAY more control over production, science, the spread of religion, governance, and more varied ways of waging war.   

My favorite is to convert the muslims to judaism    Its just the irony in it that entertains me


----------



## Shogun

I'm still playing the shit out of Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142.  I admit, I enjoy smoking a few bowls and then sniping motherfuckers trying to take down my flag.

Tiger woods, madden and a few other sports games are also in the lineup.

Agreed on the pc > console argument.  Ever since discovering mouse look with Jedi Knight Outcast I find that console gaming is just too restrictive.


----------



## Xenophon

A15 was talking about that latest one, they pulled religion from it.


----------



## Xenophon

Shogun said:


> I'm still playing the shit out of Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142.  I admit, I enjoy smoking a few bowls and then sniping motherfuckers trying to take down my flag.
> 
> Tiger woods, madden and a few other sports games are also in the lineup.
> 
> Agreed on the pc > console argument.  Ever since discovering mouse look with Jedi Knight Outcast I find that console gaming is just too restrictive.


I'm not a big fan of consoles for anything but sports games.

The only console game I liked last year Call of Duty world at war but even that got old after awhile.


----------



## Shogun

the ting that REALLY turns me off to fps on consoles is the split screen.  Granted, xbox live has done wonders with console multiplayer gaming but.. I dunno.  I remember quake 2 on the campus servers and there was nothing on console that could touch it.  Then, golden eye and every other split screen game, I think, just sucked.  


One thing I've always found fascinating about console gaming, especially regarding fps, is the reverse y axis setting.  I MUST reverse the y axis setting and it drives my friends batshit crazy when I have to change setting before I play a round.  I'm curious what the psychology is behind that.  I'm betting it's related to regular vs goofy footed skating.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> A15 was talking about that latest one, they pulled religion from it.



They took a TON out of the latest one.   Its a dumbed down version of civilization for the consoles.


Hey shogun i do the same thing.   My buddy will pick up the control and play and get PISSED    "How come when I push down on the control stick the plane goes up"  

Have you tried battlefield 1943 or Bad Company?   Bad company has the most hillarious story line.


----------



## Shogun

I didn't really care for 1943 because of the weapon selection.  This is is also why I play more BF 2 than BF 2142.  The thing that really makes those games fun is knowing that somewhere in the ether there is some dude cussing like a fiend because I just blew his fucking head off from a vantage point on top of a building.  I blame it on the ole railgun in Q2.  Believe it or not, halflife was a damn good arena game too.  


yea, Reverse Y Axis UNITE!


----------



## hjmick

I'm a Civ4 BtS guy myself. I've been playing Civ since the very beginning, and I mean the _very_ beginning. Like 1990/1991...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

hjmick said:


> I'm a Civ4 BtS guy myself. I've been playing Civ since the very beginning, and I mean the _very_ beginning. Like 1990/1991...



Yup i used to play the first civ also....remember this?


----------



## Xenophon

hjmick said:


> I'm a Civ4 BtS guy myself. I've been playing Civ since the very beginning, and I mean the _very_ beginning. Like 1990/1991...


That looks like the 16 bit console Civilization for Supernintendo, I loved that game.


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a Civ4 BtS guy myself. I've been playing Civ since the very beginning, and I mean the _very_ beginning. Like 1990/1991...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup i used to play the first civ also....remember this?
Click to expand...

And that is the windows version, which wasn't as much fun, as it looked crappy and had below average music compared to the cart.

Civ 2 is where this franchise really took off.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

So what do you like better civ3 or civ4?

I love civ3 to death but the choosing a religion and spreading it to make relations with your neighbors easier aspect of civ4 is a lot of fun too.


----------



## hjmick

I've enjoyed them all very much, so it's hard to say which I like best. I tend to move on with the new releases and stick with those so I guess I would have to say Civ4: BtS is my favorite. I hear rumors of a Civ5 coming out soon, when it does, that will probably usurp Civ4 as my favorite.

I have also been enjoying Sid Meirs Railroads off and on. What can I say? I like trains.


----------



## Xenophon

I didn't like Civ 3 for a few reasons.

The first was you couldn't zoom in so everything looked tiny.

Next I hated the design decision that you could only have a certain number of cities that produce, after you recahed the limit cities had only 1 production no matter the terrian or improvements.

But the thing that killed it for me was the pollution clean up, once you industrialized every turn the game 'threw up' waste and you had to send out hoardes of workers to clean it up. Very lame.

Civ 4 BTS is the one I play most now, but Civ 2 MGE was the one I got the most out of, from the great MP games to the many wonderful fan created scenarios.


----------



## YWN666

Any XBox360 users out there?

You might want to check out the next incarnation of the machine - NO controllers:

YouTube - xboxprojectnatal's Channel


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A15 was talking about that latest one, they pulled religion from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took a TON out of the latest one.   Its a dumbed down version of civilization for the consoles.
> 
> 
> Hey shogun i do the same thing.   My buddy will pick up the control and play and get PISSED    "How come when I push down on the control stick the plane goes up"
> 
> Have you tried battlefield 1943 or Bad Company?   Bad company has the most hillarious story line.
Click to expand...


So waitaminute ... I'm playing the retard version of Civ?

Dammit.


----------



## Article 15

Shogun said:


> I'm still playing the shit out of Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142.  I admit, I enjoy smoking a few bowls and then sniping motherfuckers trying to take down my flag.
> 
> Tiger woods, madden and a few other sports games are also in the lineup.
> 
> Agreed on the pc > console argument.  Ever since discovering mouse look with Jedi Knight Outcast I find that console gaming is just too restrictive.



Smoking bowls and gaming go together like lamb and tuna fish.


----------



## Article 15

Warhawk FTW.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> A15 was talking about that latest one, they pulled religion from it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They took a TON out of the latest one.   Its a dumbed down version of civilization for the consoles.
> 
> 
> Hey shogun i do the same thing.   My buddy will pick up the control and play and get PISSED    "How come when I push down on the control stick the plane goes up"
> 
> Have you tried battlefield 1943 or Bad Company?   Bad company has the most hillarious story line.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So waitaminute ... I'm playing the retard version of Civ?
> 
> Dammit.
Click to expand...


Yeah sorta.  LOL   

BTW thank you for the egyptian trick.....deity was never so easy .


----------



## Shogun

I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..



You crazy potheads  

  In my state you can legally posses up to 28grams


----------



## Article 15

Shogun said:


> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..



lo ...

C'mon Sho I thought you were a movie buff?


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy potheads
> 
> In my state you can legally posses up to 28grams
Click to expand...


If they had only implemented it 2 weeks earlier ....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Warhawk FTW.



ah warhawk....the months worth of time i've spent flying around blowing people up in that game


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy potheads
> 
> In my state you can legally posses up to 28grams
Click to expand...


in my city that is only a ticket.  and i'm in the midwest!


----------



## Shogun

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo ...
> 
> C'mon Sho I thought you were a movie buff?
Click to expand...


Big Daddy came up on google.  I never caught that one.. hehe.  I stopped liking Sandler right after he stopped being funny.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy potheads
> 
> In my state you can legally posses up to 28grams
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> in my city that is only a ticket.  and i'm in the midwest!
Click to expand...


yeah its a $100 fine and they grind your grass into the street.   or take it home and smoke it with their buddies  .

Same as getting a speeding ticket, civil violation not criminal.

Hey is there a weed based video game out there....CHALLENGE....be the first to post the link to the pot game


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warhawk FTW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ah warhawk....the months worth of time i've spent flying around blowing people up in that game
Click to expand...


You know what we need to see?  A massive multiplayer online FLIGHT SIM like Red Baron, X-wing v Tie Fighter, etc.


srsly.


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> You crazy potheads
> 
> In my state you can legally posses up to 28grams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in my city that is only a ticket.  and i'm in the midwest!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah its a $100 fine and they grind your grass into the street.   or take it home and smoke it with their buddies  .
> 
> Same as getting a speeding ticket, civil violation not criminal.
> 
> Hey is there a weed based video game out there....CHALLENGE....be the first to post the link to the pot game
Click to expand...


i dunno if you'd call it a game rather than a sim but..

HighGrow 4.20 FREEWARE Version - Legal Marijuana Growing


----------



## Article 15

Chronic 2005: Be A Drug Dealer? - Blogcritics Gaming


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

NARC Video Game, Pot | Game Trailers & Videos | GameTrailers.com


I like a good flight sim.

Anyone hear about MAG yet?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> i dunno if you'd call it a game rather than a sim but..
> 
> HighGrow 4.20 FREEWARE Version - Legal Marijuana Growing



I'm sold


----------



## Article 15

Shogun said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea how well lamb and tuna go together so..  maybe I need to smoke a bowl first..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lo ...
> 
> C'mon Sho I thought you were a movie buff?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big Daddy came up on google.  I never caught that one.. hehe.  I stopped liking Sandler right after he stopped being funny.
Click to expand...


I popped "They're All Gonna Laugh at You" into the old CD player not too long ago.

It's still pretty fuggin' funny.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> Chronic 2005: Be A Drug Dealer? - Blogcritics Gaming



I'm surprised that hasn't gotten banned by some butthurt individual.


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chronic 2005: Be A Drug Dealer? - Blogcritics Gaming
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm surprised that hasn't gotten banned by some butthurt individual.
Click to expand...


This dude I that was in my shop in the AF used to play a similar game at work called "Drug Dealer."


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dunno if you'd call it a game rather than a sim but..
> 
> HighGrow 4.20 FREEWARE Version - Legal Marijuana Growing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sold
Click to expand...


those legal buds are worthless, by the way.  But, I have to say.. there is something particularly hot about a stoner chick.


----------



## hjmick

Article 15 said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still playing the shit out of Battlefield 2 and Battlefield 2142.  I admit, I enjoy smoking a few bowls and then sniping motherfuckers trying to take down my flag.
> 
> Tiger woods, madden and a few other sports games are also in the lineup.
> 
> Agreed on the pc > console argument.  Ever since discovering mouse look with Jedi Knight Outcast I find that console gaming is just too restrictive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoking bowls and gaming go together like lamb and tuna fish.
Click to expand...


On the other hand,  smoking bowls and Civ go together like peanut butter and jelly.


----------



## Xenophon

Article 15 said:


> So waitaminute ... I'm playing the retard version of Civ?
> 
> Dammit.


Yep.

Civ 4 BTS can last for a few days depending on how much time you have.

Revolutions is like 2 hours and done.


----------



## Xenophon

Compare how they look:

Revolutions






Civ 4 BTS


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

The only thing i really like about civ revolution is the online mode actually works.


----------



## Modbert

I know this is going to sound a bit old school but I use to love Ages of Empire as a kid. I can go much further back then that though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I grew up with pac man and space invaders.

Oddysey game system anyone?


----------



## Modbert

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I grew up with pac man and space invaders.
> 
> Oddysey game system anyone?



Well I meant computer games, I wasn't sure if we were talking in general. 

I grew up with SNES/NES then Genesis. I always a Genesis kid after getting it but I use to love the SNES/NES for the Mario games and other ones. I also have an Atari system around here somewhere. That system had some messed up games.


----------



## Xenophon

AoE was a fun game, especailly the fantastic stuff that was done with the campaigns, I recall there was a fantastic one of the Greeks vs the persians.

I remmeber being in a club and seeing a sitdown table top version of 'space invaders.'


----------



## YWN666

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I grew up with pac man and space invaders.
> 
> Oddysey game system anyone?



I remember when we were amazed by Pong.


----------



## Shogun

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I grew up with pac man and space invaders.
> 
> Oddysey game system anyone?



I had an odysey back in the early 80s.  But, i'll do one better...  Ever play the Intellivision?  Tron Deadly Disk was bad to the fucking bone.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

TRON and PONG

I had a pong machine in the basement....full sized with 2 metal knobs and 2 white platic nobs on it....black and white FTW.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I just tried Lesiure Suit Larry for the PS3, I'd reccomend not buying this game


----------



## Xenophon

I'm fooling around with some old ones, Lucas Arts makes a nice value pack called 'Star Wars the best of PC' which has some older but fun Star Wars quest and battle games.

The game includes Knights of the old republic &Jedi Knight 2, Jedi outcast for the RPG gang, and Empire at war, battlefront & republican commando for the RTS types.

Good value for under $30 bucks, even if somewhat old.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Do they have that game for sony playstation 3?

I have sonics ulitmate genesis collection.  Its about 40 classic games on one disc like Altered Beast, Sonic Series, golden axe, ect ect.


----------



## Xenophon

I don't think so, the games are from a few years ago (but still look and play great).

Jedi 2 outcast screen shot





KOTR screen shot





Jedi 2 in the begining is kind of like the original Star Wars, you run around blasting Imperials (and it uses the great old music and sound effects) until you find a light saber and start using teh force.

KOTR is a very involved RPG that lets you choose the path of your character for good, bad or neutral, and visits a lot of different planents, even though its set thousands of years before the Star Wars story arch.


----------



## Xenophon

Empire at war is a RTS game that lets you be either the empire or rebels, and has spce and ground combat.

EAW screen shot





I haen't gotten round to the other two games yet.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Pictures make it look pretty good


----------



## Xenophon

For about 35 bucks its well worth it.

The added benifit is since these games are a few years old, they are already patched and play just fine on most common PCs without long load times or lag.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I've been playing Wheel Of Fortune


----------



## Xenophon

Nothing wrong with that.

I know people that like playing solitare on their PC.


----------



## elvis

Robert_Santurri said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with pac man and space invaders.
> 
> Oddysey game system anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I meant computer games, I wasn't sure if we were talking in general.
> 
> I grew up with SNES/NES then Genesis. I always a Genesis kid after getting it but I use to love the SNES/NES for the Mario games and other ones. I also have an Atari system around here somewhere. That system had some messed up games.
Click to expand...


Kaboom! anyone?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

elvis3577 said:


> Robert_Santurri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up with pac man and space invaders.
> 
> Oddysey game system anyone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I meant computer games, I wasn't sure if we were talking in general.
> 
> I grew up with SNES/NES then Genesis. I always a Genesis kid after getting it but I use to love the SNES/NES for the Mario games and other ones. I also have an Atari system around here somewhere. That system had some messed up games.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kaboom! anyone?
Click to expand...







.


----------



## Xenophon

Remember when George Plimpton used to tell us how Intellivision was the greatest system eva?


----------



## elvis

Xenophon said:


> Remember when George Plimpton used to tell us how Intellivision was the greatest system eva?



Hey, Burger Time ruled.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I'm still playing video games 20+ years later too


----------



## Shogun

emulators and roms are awesome.


----------



## Kalam

Yep. I still play games on Super Nintendo and N64 emulators. Finding some roms can be a bitch, though.


----------



## Xenophon

Shogun said:


> emulators and roms are awesome.


Seriously.

I never want to be bothered with that dopey NES and its carts again, the blowing on the 'piano' circuits, the spring and jiggle, and the worst of all, the freeze up before you can save...

It was as if Nintendo wanted the world's most unreliable game system.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> emulators and roms are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never want to be bothered with that dopey NES and its carts again, the blowing on the 'piano' circuits, the spring and jiggle, and the worst of all, the freeze up before you can save...
> 
> It was as if Nintendo wanted the world's most unreliable game system.
Click to expand...


All you need is some alcohol pads.....you gotta clean the female part of the game system.  It doesn't hurt to wipe down the piano circuits too.




I know how to fix red ring xbox360's and YLOD PS3's also if anyone needs help


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> emulators and roms are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never want to be bothered with that dopey NES and its carts again, the blowing on the 'piano' circuits, the spring and jiggle, and the worst of all, the freeze up before you can save...
> 
> It was as if Nintendo wanted the world's most unreliable game system.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All you need is some alcohol pads.....you gotta clean the female part of the game system.  It doesn't hurt to wipe down the piano circuits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to fix red ring xbox360's and YLOD PS3's also if anyone needs help
Click to expand...

Emulators are much easier to deal with.


----------



## Kalam

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I know how to fix red ring xbox360's



How? 

It hasn't happened to me yet, but I imagine it will eventually.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kalam said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to fix red ring xbox360's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How?
> 
> It hasn't happened to me yet, but I imagine it will eventually.
Click to expand...


The solder melts out of the processor tongs that connect it to the main board.   You have to "reflow" it to get them to work again.

I think theres even a youtube vid on it...hold on let me look.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

its out there damn it i just had to edit this as i realized it was an ad on that video.

I dont have a 360 so i didn't save the repair PDF for it    I got the repair PDF for the ps3 though.


----------



## Shogun

Xenophon said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> emulators and roms are awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never want to be bothered with that dopey NES and its carts again, the blowing on the 'piano' circuits, the spring and jiggle, and the worst of all, the freeze up before you can save...
> 
> It was as if Nintendo wanted the world's most unreliable game system.
Click to expand...


I dunno dude.. Im kinda shocked microsoft still sets foot in the gaming market with all the red rings of death that seem to haunt it's systems.  I kid you not, I knew a kid growing up who had an 8 bit nintendo and the think was like a german fucking tank.  soda and beer spilled on it, the case taken off because it was dropped.  It was, by far, the most resilient system I can think of.

I did hate having to blow in the goddamn carts tho.  that, and having to finesse carts in and then push down gently used to piss me off too.  It's one of the reasons I prefer cpu gaming.


Ever play the Sega Master system?  tho it had shitty games, for the most part, it was the superior system in the 8 bit days.


----------



## Xenophon

Sega looked great, but the games sucked.

Nintendo just had better games, simple but fun, like Rad racer, Metroid and Zelda, and then they added better games, like Contra, the Dragon warrior series, castlevania series and so on.

SNES solved a lot of the problems with loading the carts, buts it's tech was already behind the soon to be released 32 bit Playstation, and the N 64 just seemed out of date.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I think XBOX fixed their problem so now they have about a 3% failure rate, which still kinda sucks.


I'm trying to 100% complete all aspects of this Wolverine game and I can't find one little thing.   Driving me crazy.


----------



## MalibuMan

I have a XBOX 360 and enjoy Gears of War 2 and Fallout 3. Also been playing Battlefield 1943.


----------



## Xenophon

I have a refurbished Xbox 360, it runs well as the problem was corrected.


----------



## MalibuMan

You can fix the over heating problem yourself.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

MalibuMan said:


> I have a XBOX 360 and enjoy Gears of War 2 and Fallout 3. Also been playing Battlefield 1943.



FALLOUT3 is a great game, i am actually going to start playing it again for all the DLC we are finally getting over here in sony land.

1943 is pretty fun too...i wish they would let us play online cross systems....i'm real good at it i've been told.

My stats say i suck though  1 to 1 KDR


----------



## Xenophon

I don't like that my 360 only has a wireless remote.

I'm not big on batteries, do they even make wire controllers for it?

I bought mine off ebay.


----------



## Shogun

man.. what i'd have given for a wireless remote that was worth a damn back in 92.  How many controllers have you accidentally walked past and ripped out of the console?


----------



## KittenKoder

Xenophon said:


> I don't like that my 360 only has a wireless remote.
> 
> I'm not big on batteries, do they even make wire controllers for it?
> 
> I bought mine off ebay.



That's the primary reason I don't want to bother with a Wii either. I always forget the batteries until long after I have run out. Now a plug in recharging system like the Nintendo DS is a good idea, but having to replace batteries ... bah.

I don't know enough about the 360 to answer your question though.


----------



## MalibuMan

Xenophon said:


> I don't like that my 360 only has a wireless remote.
> 
> I'm not big on batteries, do they even make wire controllers for it?
> 
> I bought mine off ebay.



yes they make wired controllers for 360. They are either 29.99 or 39.99. Wireless ones cost you around 49.99. yeah I hate the battery thing too. I bought one of those battery packs that you can charge while you are playing. Works real well.


----------



## MalibuMan

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> MalibuMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a XBOX 360 and enjoy Gears of War 2 and Fallout 3. Also been playing Battlefield 1943.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FALLOUT3 is a great game, i am actually going to start playing it again for all the DLC we are finally getting over here in sony land.
> 
> 1943 is pretty fun too...i wish they would let us play online cross systems....i'm real good at it i've been told.
> 
> My stats say i suck though  1 to 1 KDR
Click to expand...


I'm playing the last DLC for Fallout 3 now. Mothership Zeta. LOL You get abducted by aliens.  Go figure.


----------



## Xenophon

MalibuMan said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that my 360 only has a wireless remote.
> 
> I'm not big on batteries, do they even make wire controllers for it?
> 
> I bought mine off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they make wired controllers for 360. They are either 29.99 or 39.99. Wireless ones cost you around 49.99. yeah I hate the battery thing too. I bought one of those battery packs that you can charge while you are playing. Works real well.
Click to expand...

could you show me a link to that, so i can get an idea what to look for?

I'm not even sure where the port is on the xbox 360 for it.


----------



## Xenophon

Shogun said:


> man.. what i'd have given for a wireless remote that was worth a damn back in 92.  How many controllers have you accidentally walked past and ripped out of the console?


The 'worth a damn' is the kicker sho, batts run down so fast, how many times did you die because your batts started to fade at the wrong time?


----------



## MalibuMan

Xenophon said:


> MalibuMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like that my 360 only has a wireless remote.
> 
> I'm not big on batteries, do they even make wire controllers for it?
> 
> I bought mine off ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes they make wired controllers for 360. They are either 29.99 or 39.99. Wireless ones cost you around 49.99. yeah I hate the battery thing too. I bought one of those battery packs that you can charge while you are playing. Works real well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> could you show me a link to that, so i can get an idea what to look for?
> 
> I'm not even sure where the port is on the xbox 360 for it.
Click to expand...


Here is the link. One end plugs into the console where you would plug in a wired controller. The other end ( the big end ) plugs into the front of the controller with the rechargable batt pack.

Microsoft - Xbox 360 Play & Charge Kit - Black - B4Y-00035


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> man.. what i'd have given for a wireless remote that was worth a damn back in 92.  How many controllers have you accidentally walked past and ripped out of the console?



All of them


----------



## Xenophon

MalibuMan said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MalibuMan said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes they make wired controllers for 360. They are either 29.99 or 39.99. Wireless ones cost you around 49.99. yeah I hate the battery thing too. I bought one of those battery packs that you can charge while you are playing. Works real well.
> 
> 
> 
> could you show me a link to that, so i can get an idea what to look for?
> 
> I'm not even sure where the port is on the xbox 360 for it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here is the link. One end plugs into the console where you would plug in a wired controller. The other end ( the big end ) plugs into the front of the controller with the rechargable batt pack.
> 
> Microsoft - Xbox 360 Play & Charge Kit - Black - B4Y-00035
Click to expand...

Excellent, I'll have to order that right away.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I got G.I. joe for the PS3 and am highly dissapointed in my purchase


----------



## KittenKoder

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I got G.I. joe for the PS3 and am highly dissapointed in my purchase



Hmm ... let me guess, it's either over cartoony or they just made it another military (non)simulator.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

KittenKoder said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got G.I. joe for the PS3 and am highly dissapointed in my purchase
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm ... let me guess, it's either over cartoony or they just made it another military (non)simulator.
Click to expand...


worse.  its not like the cartoon, the graphics suck, and the cutscenes and storylines(the reason i play this type of game) are just blah.

Plus the actual gameplay is cheezy.

Ebay time


----------



## Xenophon

That is why i won't buy new games, I wait to see if they are well recieved first.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i tried it again last night and thought it was a little better.   i may have to revise my earlier statement.....one more try and i'll know for sure


----------



## Fatality

the only game I play these days is Company of Heroes

dont play any console games, used to but not anymore. when we bought our house there was a box of atari (25 games) and a console in the attic someone forgot about, i have it but never used it. maybe ill sell em to some atari freak.


----------



## Xenophon

For relaxation last night, I played an old scenario for a ten year old game, Civ 2 MGE, the scenrio being 'seeds of greatness' about the rise of the fertle cresent/med world.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> For relaxation last night, I played an old scenario for a ten year old game, Civ 2 MGE, the scenrio being 'seeds of greatness' about the rise of the fertle cresent/med world.



I was playing civ 3 a little the other day.


----------



## manu1959

picked up fight night 4.......playing as tyson is a blast......


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

manu1959 said:


> picked up fight night 4.......playing as tyson is a blast......



ps3 or xbox360?

I have it on the ps3...if you do add this screen name to your PS3 friends list...add archangelmichael also and tell him pilgrim said add you for FN4


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> For relaxation last night, I played an old scenario for a ten year old game, Civ 2 MGE, the scenrio being 'seeds of greatness' about the rise of the fertle cresent/med world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was playing civ 3 a little the other day.
Click to expand...

Pollution in that game is annoying, otherwise it was pretty good.


----------



## Kalam

What do you all think of Civ 4?


----------



## Xenophon

I love it, mentioned it earlier in the thread.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kalam said:


> What do you all think of Civ 4?



It rocks.  I like spreading my religion to facilitate interactions with my neighbors


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pIrvpn3k9A4&feature=channel_page]YouTube - PAC MAN (REMI GAILLARD)[/ame]


----------



## GRX Dragon

PSN - GRX3000
Xbox 360 - GRX Dragon

My overall favorites include -

Ace Combat 5
Ace Combat Zero
Dead Space
Dino Crisis
Dino Crisis 2
F.E.A.R.
Final Fantasy VIII
Final Fantasy X
Final Fantasy XI
Tom Clancy's HAWX
The Legend of Dragoon
Left 4 Dead
Mass Effect
Metal Gear Solid 4
Over-G Fighters
Parasite Eve II
Prototype
Resident Evil 5
Resident Evil 4
Resident Evil Zero
Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
Xenogears


----------



## manu1959

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> manu1959 said:
> 
> 
> 
> picked up fight night 4.......playing as tyson is a blast......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps3 or xbox360?
> 
> I have it on the ps3...if you do add this screen name to your PS3 friends list...add archangelmichael also and tell him pilgrim said add you for FN4
Click to expand...


i am playing it on the 360....may have to get it for the ps3 so i can play online for free....


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

It has come down to $299.99


----------



## manu1959

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> It has come down to $299.99



i have both systems.....i prefer the 360 controler over the ps3....fits my hand better and the trigger is better.....


----------



## GRX Dragon

manu1959 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> It has come down to $299.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have both systems.....i prefer the 360 controler over the ps3....fits my hand better and the trigger is better.....
Click to expand...


It's only a matter of time before certain members of the PSU board find a way to implement using an Xbox 360 controller on a PS3. Can already play any PC controller on a PS3, and some are of similar size and style to that of the Xbox 360 controllers.


----------



## KittenKoder

GRX Dragon said:


> PSN - GRX3000
> Xbox 360 - GRX Dragon
> 
> My overall favorites include -
> 
> Ace Combat 5
> Ace Combat Zero
> Dead Space
> Dino Crisis
> Dino Crisis 2
> F.E.A.R.
> Final Fantasy VIII
> Final Fantasy X
> Final Fantasy XI
> Tom Clancy's HAWX
> The Legend of Dragoon
> Left 4 Dead
> Mass Effect
> Metal Gear Solid 4
> Over-G Fighters
> Parasite Eve II
> Prototype
> Resident Evil 5
> Resident Evil 4
> Resident Evil Zero
> Shin Megami Tensei: Nocturne
> Star Ocean: Till the End of Time
> Xenogears



Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.


----------



## GRX Dragon

KittenKoder said:


> Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.



I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.

I do support the console gaming industry except for where Nintendo is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.


----------



## KittenKoder

GRX Dragon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry except for where Nintendo is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
Click to expand...


I'm an old skool gamer, story driven only games, prefer text ones because of that. I tried developing games but since I can't break out of my own preferences they are no longer able to compete, and always fail. Though recently I have been working with 3D so I may use a prewritten engine and makes one or two 3D games, once I get more practice with it. I actually prefer table top more than video games (RPGs) but that industry is dying a slow death now.

I'm a geek, programmer (prefer Java but can write in almost any computer code), and yes I run Linux.  My latest hobby (since my last one turned into a job) is 3D animations, specifically music videos (check out the Digital Noise Graffiti thread).


----------



## GRX Dragon

KittenKoder said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry except for where Nintendo is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm an old skool gamer, story driven only games, prefer text ones because of that. I tried developing games but since I can't break out of my own preferences they are no longer able to compete, and always fail. Though recently I have been working with 3D so I may use a prewritten engine and makes one or two 3D games, once I get more practice with it. I actually prefer table top more than video games (RPGs) but that industry is dying a slow death now.
> 
> I'm a geek, programmer (prefer Java but can write in almost any computer code), and yes I run Linux.  My latest hobby (since my last one turned into a job) is 3D animations, specifically music videos (check out the Digital Noise Graffiti thread).
Click to expand...


My first philosophy is that since video games have been proven to have the ability to go for both great graphics and great storylines, there's no excuse not to have both.

I liked tabletop RPGs back in the day, and I was a DM then too. 

I'm going to college right now to finish my first of hopefully a collection of several different degrees, this one being 2yrs in Computer Support Specialist. I've enough experience to build computers, diagnose the problems, and usually repair computers so long as I've the tools. With software, I can easily adapt to any OS being used and most Office programs, and I can do some HTML/XML coding.

I was going to go this next quarter to take a class in Java programming or C++ I think it was, but they were only being offered online or at times I couldn't attend class or the instructors I knew that would not get along with me, which ironically is true of every other class I could take this quarter... go figure.


----------



## KittenKoder

GRX Dragon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry except for where Nintendo is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm an old skool gamer, story driven only games, prefer text ones because of that. I tried developing games but since I can't break out of my own preferences they are no longer able to compete, and always fail. Though recently I have been working with 3D so I may use a prewritten engine and makes one or two 3D games, once I get more practice with it. I actually prefer table top more than video games (RPGs) but that industry is dying a slow death now.
> 
> I'm a geek, programmer (prefer Java but can write in almost any computer code), and yes I run Linux.  My latest hobby (since my last one turned into a job) is 3D animations, specifically music videos (check out the Digital Noise Graffiti thread).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My first philosophy is that since video games have been proven to have the ability to go for both great graphics and great storylines, there's no excuse not to have both.
> 
> I liked tabletop RPGs back in the day, and I was a DM then too.
> 
> I'm going to college right now to finish my first of hopefully a collection of several different degrees, this one being 2yrs in Computer Support Specialist. I've enough experience to build computers, diagnose the problems, and usually repair computers so long as I've the tools. With software, I can easily adapt to any OS being used and most Office programs, and I can do some HTML/XML coding.
> 
> I was going to go this next quarter to take a class in Java programming or C++ I think it was, but they were only being offered online or at times I couldn't attend class or the instructors I knew that would not get along with me, which ironically is true of every other class I could take this quarter... go figure.
Click to expand...


Java is good primarily because it's a "compile once run anywhere" code, simplifies things for the not so tech savvy users, thus increasing your audience, and the ability to program web apps increases it's usefulness. People are starting to pull away from Flash as Adobe is playing too fast and loose with security issues while Sun is keeping a high level of security with Java. C++ is good if you focus on one OS and type of computer, but makes porting difficult. The one problem is 3D support in Java is very limited right now, and the libraries for such support are hard to find and use, mostly due to a lack of interest as Java relies on user development for such features.

But meh, the excellent graphics I find distracting a lot, my favorite game is still the old Fina Fantasies, up to number 8. I prefer puzzle games these days, like Transport Tycoon and Civilizations (1 or 2).


----------



## Andrew2382

[youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVuDm4lIXkU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVuDm4lIXkU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


----------



## Xenophon

Andrew2382 said:


> [youtube]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVuDm4lIXkU&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/yVuDm4lIXkU&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/youtube]


Ah, that old nintendo music, so many memories.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I used to love that game.

Any fallout3 players here?   The PS3 is FINALLY getting the DLC for the game today .

I'll be hiding out in the wasteland again, probably not posting for a while


----------



## GRX Dragon

I played Fallout 3 when it first came out, I was heavily disappointed. =\


----------



## PixieStix

Dude said:


> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.


 
Have you played Civilization?

Nevermind, it is obvious that many posting in this thread, have played


----------



## KittenKoder

PixieStix said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you played Civilization?
> 
> Nevermind, it is obvious that many posting in this thread, have played
Click to expand...


 Easier to ask what one of us hasn't played. 

For me, most of the 3D games I haven't played, they have little to offer.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GRX Dragon said:


> I played Fallout 3 when it first came out, I was heavily disappointed. =\



let me guess, an oblivian fan?


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played Fallout 3 when it first came out, I was heavily disappointed. =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess, an oblivian fan?
Click to expand...


Nope, I thought Oblivion was even worse. lol


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GRX Dragon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I played Fallout 3 when it first came out, I was heavily disappointed. =\
> 
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess, an oblivian fan?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope, I thought Oblivion was even worse. lol
Click to expand...


Damn i better not try to play texas hold em tonight    My read was way off.


What didn't you like?


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> let me guess, an oblivian fan?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I thought Oblivion was even worse. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Damn i better not try to play texas hold em tonight    My read was way off.
> 
> 
> What didn't you like?
Click to expand...


Fallout 3 was too short... I think I did everything within two days without sleeping. Oblivion's main storyline was also too short, but it was missing the feeling that Morrowind gave me, and I was even hoping various mods would fix that for me, but no success yet.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

It took me like 60 hours to complete fallout3.  But I did every single possible side mission as you can see below

PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Fallout 3 Trophies) | PlayStation 3 Profile


----------



## KittenKoder

GRX Dragon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I thought Oblivion was even worse. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i better not try to play texas hold em tonight    My read was way off.
> 
> 
> What didn't you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallout 3 was too short... I think I did everything within two days without sleeping. Oblivion's main storyline was also too short, but it was missing the feeling that Morrowind gave me, and I was even hoping various mods would fix that for me, but no success yet.
Click to expand...


I had a similar complaint about Blood Rayne (the first one, the sequels just plain sucked). It was too damned short.


----------



## Xenophon

GRX Dragon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, I thought Oblivion was even worse. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn i better not try to play texas hold em tonight    My read was way off.
> 
> 
> What didn't you like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallout 3 was too short... I think I did everything within two days without sleeping. Oblivion's main storyline was also too short, but it was missing the feeling that Morrowind gave me, and I was even hoping various mods would fix that for me, but no success yet.
Click to expand...

You thought that game was short?

It takes a long time to complete all those quests.

If you mean the oblivion crises main story, that could have been longer, but if you play the game to complete the fighters and mage guide quests, and the blackhand and every town's side quests first, the game is long.

I was a little disapointed with the shivering isles mod, it was short and not very hard.


----------



## Kalam

GRX Dragon said:


> Fallout 3 was too short... I think I did everything within two days without sleeping. Oblivion's main storyline was also too short, but it was missing the feeling that Morrowind gave me, and I was even hoping various mods would fix that for me, but no success yet.



IMO, Bethesda dumbed the series down by reducing the number of skills and factions and oversimplifying the story and things like armor customization. There was so much more to _do_ in Morrowind. Plus, the setting was far more interesting.


----------



## Kalam

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I used to love that game.
> 
> Any fallout3 players here?   The PS3 is FINALLY getting the DLC for the game today .
> 
> I'll be hiding out in the wasteland again, probably not posting for a while



I played Fallout for a while. I finished the main story as well as the Anchorage and Broken Steel DLC things - let me know if the others are any good!


----------



## Kalam

Xenophon said:


> If you mean the oblivion crises main story, that could have been longer, but if you play the game to complete the fighters and mage guide quests, and the blackhand and every town's side quests first, the game is long.



I thought the gameplay in the main story was repetitive as hell. All the little Oblivion worlds seemed the same to me.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kalam said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love that game.
> 
> Any fallout3 players here?   The PS3 is FINALLY getting the DLC for the game today .
> 
> I'll be hiding out in the wasteland again, probably not posting for a while
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I played Fallout for a while. I finished the main story as well as the Anchorage and Broken Steel DLC things - let me know if the others are any good!
Click to expand...


they didn't come out yet


----------



## critter

Terry said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch it, I'm menopausal!
> 
> I like Tiger Woods golf but soon as they come out, I play it so much that I grow tired of it.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a thrill seeker.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I rather play games on the PC actually.  There just not any decent new ones for PC coming out*.  Wii I just don't like that console...to much exercise involved with that system*.
> 
> I hate shootem up games and games that require you to use controls like Mortal Combat game requires.  Forget that crap.
Click to expand...


all it takes is a wrist movement.


----------



## critter

Xenophon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.
> 
> I never want to be bothered with that dopey NES and its carts again, the blowing on the 'piano' circuits, the spring and jiggle, and the worst of all, the freeze up before you can save...
> 
> It was as if Nintendo wanted the world's most unreliable game system.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All you need is some alcohol pads.....you gotta clean the female part of the game system.  It doesn't hurt to wipe down the piano circuits too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how to fix red ring xbox360's and YLOD PS3's also if anyone needs help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Emulators are much easier to deal with.
Click to expand...


which is technically illegal


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry* except for where Nintend*o is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
Click to expand...


What so wrong with Nintendo?


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn! You *are* a gamer, thanks for supporting the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry* except for where Nintend*o is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What so wrong with Nintendo?
Click to expand...


I already mentioned it but they release about the crappiest products for hardcore gamers and developers alike, the Wii which even a Nintendo developer called a "Gamecube v1.5" over a year ago.


----------



## Terry

I just re-installed and playing Diablo 2 w/expansion again on my PC.  I do not recall the first time this game being that hard! I've died 10 times so far on act 5.  I'm so tempted to hack my player file to boost my stats. *laugh*

I figured I would play this again to refresh before Diablo 3 comes out.


----------



## GRX Dragon

Terry said:


> I just re-installed and playing Diablo 2 w/expansion again on my PC.  I do not recall the first time this game being that hard! I've died 10 times so far on act 5.  I'm so tempted to hack my player file to boost my stats. *laugh*
> 
> I figured I would play this again to refresh before Diablo 3 comes out.



Diablo nor Diablo 2 never interested me. But I hear ya, playing Aion: Tower of Eternity myself right now.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm closer to a techno-fanatic than a mere gamer.
> 
> I do support the console gaming industry* except for where Nintend*o is concerned, as I have absolutely no patience for a company that attempts to market by its own developer standards as a trashy product. I don't care about the PC-gaming market outside of MMO games, though; unless they support the console-gaming market.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What so wrong with Nintendo?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already mentioned it but they release about the crappiest products for hardcore gamers and developers alike, the Wii which even a Nintendo developer called a "Gamecube v1.5" over a year ago.
Click to expand...


Really that a but load of lie.  so your care more about grapchis and power than that means you should of love xbox and cube.  and its not just Gamecube v1.5  

Products what kind of crappy one? hardcore gamers? you not a hardcore if you are into graphics and power.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> What so wrong with Nintendo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already mentioned it but they release about the crappiest products for hardcore gamers and developers alike, the Wii which even a Nintendo developer called a "Gamecube v1.5" over a year ago.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really that a but load of lie.  so your care more about grapchis and power than that means you should of love xbox and cube.  and its not just Gamecube v1.5
> 
> Products what kind of crappy one? hardcore gamers? you not a hardcore if you are into graphics and power.
Click to expand...


Wrong. And I was a big fan of the Gamecube, which did destroy the Xbox and PS2. It is clearly a Gamecube 1.5, if not worse than a Gamecube. Nintendo's own developers said so themselves.

Do you even realize without good hardware there are no video games? No matter how much you wish it weren't so, you need a high processor clockspeed for AI, you need fast RAM for displaying billions of polygons at the same time, etc. It's not just about the graphics, but it is about having the ability to HAVE BOTH. This is agreed upon by many multi-platform development teams: GRAW2 team, Ninja Gaiden Sigma team, Ace Combat team, the Resident Evil team, etc. The Wii cannot compete, despite that Nintendo had the chance to make sure it does.

Only a Wiiboy would argue against that.


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.



In most households the Wii is in, people quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.

Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GRX Dragon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> 
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
Click to expand...


Some of my lady's friends LOVE it.   They wont play anything on my PS3 but give em a Wii controller and they are entertained for the evening.

I dont like the Wii myself, but some people really do love it.


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> 
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of my lady's friends LOVE it.   They wont play anything on my PS3 but give em a Wii controller and they are entertained for the evening.
> 
> I dont like the Wii myself, but some people really do love it.
Click to expand...


I understand, but if I want to meet someone, I wouldn't bother playing video games in the first place. I actually don't think couples/families should even bother playing video games, but then again even though I grew up around video games, I was the one outside kid that was always beating on something, riding and tricking my bicycle, or getting into trouble. And I especially don't think kids should be allowed to touch video games until they're in their teens.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Video games are fine, in moderation.

I mostly did the things you talked about as a kid too.  I grew up climbing trees, having stick fights, seeing who could make the biggest longes BMX jump, all the typical boy stuff .   

My parents let me play for up to 1 hour, after dark.


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Video games are fine, in moderation.
> 
> I mostly did the things you talked about as a kid too.  I grew up climbing trees, having stick fights, seeing who could make the biggest longes BMX jump, all the typical boy stuff .
> 
> My parents let me play for up to 1 hour, after dark.



Fun times. But also, I went on fishing trips all the time too. Was real fun out in Arizona, going to Lake Mojave on the Colorado river only a few hundred miles down from Hoover Dam.

Video games are fine in moderation, I just don't like my online fun being ruined because some retarded parent is playing while letting their kid watch the screen, or my character not being healed because the mage forgot to buy herself some echo drops because she couldn't afford it because taking care of her child meant she couldn't farm a half-hour's worth of gil when my Ninja-tank requires a million times more upkeep. Even worse, some guy has to afk in the middle of a dynamis battle (an endgame raid/dungeon event) to take care of his little baby only to cause a bunch of enemies triggered down the line from him being in that spot only to somehow... just some fucking how... aggroing the rest of us.

lol


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

My town has 365 bodies of water in it......ya 365 ponds, rivers, streams, ect...yeah i fished 


The rest of your post  

Rep for you.


----------



## GRX Dragon

Rep+ back at ya, sounds like you live in paradise almost.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already mentioned it but they release about the crappiest products for hardcore gamers and developers alike, the Wii which even a Nintendo developer called a "Gamecube v1.5" over a year ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really that a but load of lie.  so your care more about grapchis and power than that means you should of love xbox and cube.  and its not just Gamecube v1.5
> 
> Products what kind of crappy one? hardcore gamers? you not a hardcore if you are into graphics and power.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. And I was a big fan of the Gamecube, which did destroy the Xbox and PS2. It is clearly a Gamecube 1.5, if not worse than a Gamecube. Nintendo's own developers said so themselves.
> 
> *Do you even realize without good hardware there are no video games? No matter how much you wish it weren't so, you need a high processor clockspeed for AI, you need fast RAM for displaying billions of polygons at the same time, etc. It's not just about the graphics,* but it is about having the ability to HAVE BOTH. This is agreed upon by many multi-platform development teams: GRAW2 team, Ninja Gaiden Sigma team, Ace Combat team,* the Resident Evil team, etc.* The Wii cannot compete, despite that Nintendo had the chance to make sure it does.
> 
> Only a Wiiboy would argue against that.
Click to expand...


Which Nitnendo own developers said it themselfs? that right none. lol... oh yea so true... that why pc is on top of the world.... that is why ps2 won this is why wii is winning console war. Oh yes it is about grapchis i am not that blind dude. and the fact you can't even name the Nintendo developer who said tell me you have nothing to back up.

Oh really resident evil 4 on gamecube was one the most beatiful games to date Super mario galxey can be compare to some xbox360 games.  Yet you fail to understand that th resident evil 4 had to be taken extra trees out and slim out small items just to make it run and look great. On ps2 The wii does not need to compete as for the fact there are winnning.

Now let me tell you what fanboys are called
Nintendo fanboys sheep not sheeps or wiiboy
Microsfot fanboys are called lemmmings
Sony fanboys are called cows
Pc fanboys are called hermits.

You are calling me out and saying i am fanboy for challange you and i have and will prove you wrong over and over . yet you don't even metion anything about hardcore when you did before.

Come on prove me wrong.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people *quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> *
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
Click to expand...


Now this is a fanboy comment.  oh ps3 can do anything the wii can do motion sensor i think not. friends code nope. mii channel nope vote channel nope.  can you play puzzles with video and pictures on ps3? or 360? no

Xbox360- firends code nope wii channel nope interent channel nope motion sensor nope. vote channel nope

You do know your looking more like a fool for being wrong.

Enjoy your day bring on

Another fact without Nintendo sony would of never got into video gaming market.





PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> 
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Some of my lady's friends LOVE it.   They wont play anything on my PS3 but give em a Wii controller and they are entertained for the evening.
> 
> *I dont like the Wii myself, but some people really do love it.*
Click to expand...

*
*

I like this comment he said he does not like but he just say other people do without bashing it this is a true gammer. 


Sorry guys for double and triple post i am still trying to get use to double quotes i dont really do much i just normal hit enter after i am done writing.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

GRX Dragon said:


> Rep+ back at ya, sounds like you live in paradise almost.



Plymouth Map - Map of Plymouth, MA


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really that a but load of lie.  so your care more about grapchis and power than that means you should of love xbox and cube.  and its not just Gamecube v1.5
> 
> Products what kind of crappy one? hardcore gamers? you not a hardcore if you are into graphics and power.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. And I was a big fan of the Gamecube, which did destroy the Xbox and PS2. It is clearly a Gamecube 1.5, if not worse than a Gamecube. Nintendo's own developers said so themselves.
> 
> *Do you even realize without good hardware there are no video games? No matter how much you wish it weren't so, you need a high processor clockspeed for AI, you need fast RAM for displaying billions of polygons at the same time, etc. It's not just about the graphics,* but it is about having the ability to HAVE BOTH. This is agreed upon by many multi-platform development teams: GRAW2 team, Ninja Gaiden Sigma team, Ace Combat team,* the Resident Evil team, etc.* The Wii cannot compete, despite that Nintendo had the chance to make sure it does.
> 
> Only a Wiiboy would argue against that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Which Nitnendo own developers said it themselfs? that right none. lol... oh yea so true... that why pc is on top of the world.... that is why ps2 won this is why wii is winning console war. Oh yes it is about grapchis i am not that blind dude. and the fact you can't even name the Nintendo developer who said tell me you have nothing to back up.
> 
> Oh really resident evil 4 on gamecube was one the most beatiful games to date Super mario galxey can be compare to some xbox360 games.  Yet you fail to understand that th resident evil 4 had to be taken extra trees out and slim out small items just to make it run and look great. The wii does not need to compete as for the fact there are winnning.
> 
> Now let me tell you what fanboys are called
> Nintendo fanboys sheep not sheeps or wiiboy
> Microsfot fanboys are called lemmmings
> Sony fanboys are called cows
> Pc fanboys are called hermits.
> 
> You are calling me out and saying i am fanboy for challange you and i have and will prove you wrong over and over . yet you don't even metion anything about hardcore when you did before.
> 
> Come on prove me wrong.
Click to expand...


1. Yes, RE4 is by far the best-looking video game of any game between the PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube, and it looks like shit on the Wii. (I mean the fact they had to downgrade a PS2 port, which was a downgraded Gamecube port, in order for it to play on the Wii seriously damages the Wii in this argument.
2. The reason the Gamecube lost was because NINTENDO DID NOT SUPPORT IT AS WELL AS THEY COULD HAVE!
3. I don't mention names because I don't care which Nintendo developers say what, but it was a wide-known quote for quite a while on several different forums, I'll tell you that right now.

Nintendo still provided a crappy product with the Wii, and nothing you can say can change the fact the Wii is simply last-generation technology. Nothing it offers is all that revolutionary, period. Everything the Wii can do can be done even better on the original Xbox or the PS2. Super Mario Galaxy is proof the Wii sucks, that is pure low-texture rendering, looks like an old N64 game.

Yeah, you're definitely a fanboy, because you're trying to justify the Wii as a superior product. I never said that other people should or shouldn't go out and buy one, all I said is Nintendo released a crappy product, the Wii. And I gave my reasons why. If casual people wanna go out and waste their money on a Wii, that's their own problem. I don't really give a damn, but as far as I myself and the majority of hardcore gamers go, the Wii is a crappy product, period. But hey, maybe you know how to make video games out of sticks and stones with a little witchcraft involved, I don't know. But I do know, only a few multiplatform developer are even happy at all with Nintendo.


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe so but people LOVE the Wii.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people *quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> *
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now this is a fanboy comment.  oh ps3 can do anything the wii can do motion sensor i think not. friends code nope. mii channel nope vote channel nope.  can you play puzzles with video and pictures on ps3? or 360? no
> 
> Xbox360- firends code nope wii channel nope interent channel nope motion sensor nope. vote channel nope
Click to expand...


Now you just made the most unintelligent comment ever known.

It's quite obvious you know nothing about the Sixaxis.
PlayStation 3 accessories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Then, there's the XMB interface, which includes a friend list and whatever else.
XrossMediaBar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Oh, and then there's F@H.
Folding@home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That's not all, the PS3 is designed to be compatible with 99% of all] USB and Blu-Ray devices. No joke, many PS3 users even use their X360 controller with their PS3. The PS3 also includes image-editing tools. But puzzles? Who the hell makes you think I give a damn about puzzles? But the PSN store does have a few puzzla games.

As for the Xbox 360, it's coming out completely revamped next year according to all current news references.

(Edit: Oh, and my personal preferences: I don't like motion-sensory technology pre-VR. It's my biggest gripe with the PS3 is that there will be games using that crap and make it useless to play any other way without a major patch, AKA Lair.)


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rep+ back at ya, sounds like you live in paradise almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plymouth Map - Map of Plymouth, MA
Click to expand...


Oh damn, that's pretty nice.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. And I was a big fan of the Gamecube, which did destroy the Xbox and PS2. It is clearly a Gamecube 1.5, if not worse than a Gamecube. Nintendo's own developers said so themselves.
> 
> *Do you even realize without good hardware there are no video games? No matter how much you wish it weren't so, you need a high processor clockspeed for AI, you need fast RAM for displaying billions of polygons at the same time, etc. It's not just about the graphics,* but it is about having the ability to HAVE BOTH. This is agreed upon by many multi-platform development teams: GRAW2 team, Ninja Gaiden Sigma team, Ace Combat team,* the Resident Evil team, etc.* The Wii cannot compete, despite that Nintendo had the chance to make sure it does.
> 
> Only a Wiiboy would argue against that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which Nitnendo own developers said it themselfs? that right none. lol... oh yea so true... that why pc is on top of the world.... that is why ps2 won this is why wii is winning console war. Oh yes it is about grapchis i am not that blind dude. and the fact you can't even name the Nintendo developer who said tell me you have nothing to back up.
> 
> Oh really resident evil 4 on gamecube was one the most beatiful games to date Super mario galxey can be compare to some xbox360 games.  Yet you fail to understand that th resident evil 4 had to be taken extra trees out and slim out small items just to make it run and look great. The wii does not need to compete as for the fact there are winnning.
> 
> Now let me tell you what fanboys are called
> Nintendo fanboys sheep not sheeps or wiiboy
> Microsfot fanboys are called lemmmings
> Sony fanboys are called cows
> Pc fanboys are called hermits.
> 
> You are calling me out and saying i am fanboy for challange you and i have and will prove you wrong over and over . yet you don't even metion anything about hardcore when you did before.
> 
> Come on prove me wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, RE4 is by far the best-looking video game of any game between the PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube, and it looks like shit on the Wii.* (I mean the fact they had to downgrade a PS2 port, which was a downgraded Gamecube port, in order for it to play on the Wii seriously damages the Wii in this argument.*
> 2. The reason the Gamecube lost was because NINTENDO DID NOT SUPPORT IT AS WELL AS THEY COULD HAVE!
> 3. I don't mention names because I don't care which Nintendo developers say what, but it was a wide-known quote for quite a while on several different forums, I'll tell you that right now.
> 
> Nintendo still provided a crappy product with the Wii, and nothing you can say can change the fact the Wii is simply last-generation technology. Nothing it offers is all that revolutionary, period. Everything the Wii can do can be done even better on the original Xbox or the PS2. Super Mario Galaxy is proof the Wii sucks, that is pure low-texture rendering, looks like an old N64 game.
> 
> *Yeah, you're definitely a fanboy, because you're trying to justify the Wii as a superior product.* I never said that other people should or shouldn't go out and buy one,* all I said is Nintendo released a crappy product*, t*he Wii. And I gave my reasons why. If casual people wanna go out and waste their money on a Wii, that's their own problem. I don't really give a damn, but as far as I myself and the majority of hardcore gamers go, the Wii is a crappy product, period*. But hey, maybe you know how to make video games out of sticks and stones with a little witchcraft involved, I don't know. But I do know, only a few multiplatform developer are even happy at all with Nintendo.
Click to expand...



resident evil 4 was made for the cube Resident evil 4 on ps2 had to be downgrade all the did with the wii verison was add extra stuff that resident evil 4 had and ported the Gamecube verison. There is no way they would of downgrade a Gamecube game to a wii.

I never said they wii was a superior prodcut. and i am not a fanboy dude. 
Really do you know and understand why ps2 sold twice as much in video game history cause of faulty hardware not to metion that sony got sued for selling faulty hardware.

You keep saying crappy product yet you cant name anything you keep going back to your old thread and reaping yourself.   

hardcore games on wii no more heros, manhunt,  mad world, super mario galxey, super smash brother brawl.  zelda tp.  Those are just some hardcore games. Not to mention the Conduit.  you calling me a core gamer you really got no clue what your talking about.

I have had the following consoles and handhelds

Nes
Sega genis
n64
Gamcube
Ps2
Xbox
Xbox360
Game boy color
Game boy advance
Game boy
Ds
Wii

I do not have them all but i had them at one time or another. few developers are hypcortits who have a problem to what nintendo did to them during the snes. force them to make great games and can only made 1-2 games for the system.

You really should look and understand facts before you speak boy.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> In most households the Wii is in, people *quit playing the Wii two weeks after they bought it and it sits collecting dust until friends come over.
> *
> Nevermind the fact the PS3 and Xbox 360 can do anything the Wii can do (the whole wireless censory crap was officially invented and patented in the late 90's by a N64 3rd-party developer called Pellican).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now this is a fanboy comment.  oh ps3 can do anything the wii can do motion sensor i think not. friends code nope. mii channel nope vote channel nope.  can you play puzzles with video and pictures on ps3? or 360? no
> 
> Xbox360- firends code nope wii channel nope interent channel nope motion sensor nope. vote channel nope
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you just made the most unintelligent comment ever known.
> 
> It's quite obvious you know nothing about the Sixaxis.
> PlayStation 3 accessories - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=su7KX6HpbVc]YouTube - Koro Koro Kirby CM[/ame] =sixass its not the same as wii remote dude and using wiki  or else why would sony and ms making there own motion controller now that where shown this year e3? yea i don't know what i am talking about.
> 
> Then, there's the XMB interface, which includes a friend list and whatever else.
> XrossMediaBar - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> there is friends list on all consoles i am sure sega had one out with the dreamcast.
> 
> Oh, and then there's F@H.
> Folding@home - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> That's not all, the PS3 is designed to be compatible with 99% of all] USB and Blu-Ray devices. No joke, many PS3 users even use their X360 controller with their PS3. The PS3 also includes image-editing tools. But puzzles? *Who the hell makes you think I give a damn about puzzles? But the PSN store does have a few puzzla games.*
> 
> But the store has a few puzzle games yea so does wii that not the put the put is you can put sd card into the wii and have fun with trying to peice it togather like a puzzle.  i bought a blu-ray player for 199.99 under the wii price and all the other consoles.  I dont' care if xbox360 users use there controller for ps3. the fact they bought the same console with almost all the same games.
> 
> As for the Xbox 360, it's coming out completely revamped next year according to all current news references.
> 
> (Edit: Oh, and my personal preferences: I don't like motion-sensory technology pre-VR. It's my biggest gripe with the PS3 is that there will be games using that crap and make it useless to play any other way without a major patch, AKA Lair.)
Click to expand...


wow  rumors are rumors dude. there was suppose to be a xbox handheld that has not happen. 

Microsoft was the first company to come up with motion sensors.
tilit sensor was done with gameboy color the which = sixass is a joke and was made to cover with no rumble.
"there not enough room"  


now how do you feel?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

i have a sixaxis wireless controller that rumbles

You can fly planes with it...tilt the controller left or right or back/forward and your plane moves.

Check out this game video...its 100% sixaxis controlled, no buttons or sticks.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xK_dRZuU1-A&feature=related]YouTube - Flower (PS3)[/ame]


----------



## critter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i have a sixaxis wireless controller that rumbles
> 
> You can fly planes with it...tilt the controller left or right or back/forward and your plane moves.
> 
> Check out this game video...its 100% sixaxis controlled, no buttons or sticks.
> 
> YouTube - Flower (PS3)



I know it rumbles now but before Sony was in court for stealing rumble from someone else Ms also got sued for it. Nintendo used someone else i believe.

When the ps3 first came out it it was suppose to be a boomerwang controller but than scrap it and used the ps2 version.  when sony annouced that there was no room for ruble cause of tilit sensor.


New PS3 controller loses DualShock vibration

Just putting out facts. Its nice they acutally finally added it and not use a lame excucse let there no room.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

critter said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a sixaxis wireless controller that rumbles
> 
> You can fly planes with it...tilt the controller left or right or back/forward and your plane moves.
> 
> Check out this game video...its 100% sixaxis controlled, no buttons or sticks.
> 
> YouTube - Flower (PS3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it rumbles now but before Sony was in court for stealing rumble from someone else Ms also got sued for it. Nintendo used someone else i believe.
> 
> When the ps3 first came out it it was suppose to be a boomerwang controller but than scrap it and used the ps2 version.  when sony annouced that there was no room for ruble cause of tilit sensor.
> 
> 
> New PS3 controller loses DualShock vibration
> 
> Just putting out facts. Its nice they acutally finally added it and not use a lame excucse let there no room.
Click to expand...


yeah when it came out it definately didn't rumble.

i still have that controller too with my launch PS3


----------



## critter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a sixaxis wireless controller that rumbles
> 
> You can fly planes with it...tilt the controller left or right or back/forward and your plane moves.
> 
> Check out this game video...its 100% sixaxis controlled, no buttons or sticks.
> 
> YouTube - Flower (PS3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it rumbles now but before Sony was in court for stealing rumble from someone else Ms also got sued for it. Nintendo used someone else i believe.
> 
> When the ps3 first came out it it was suppose to be a boomerwang controller but than scrap it and used the ps2 version.  when sony annouced that there was no room for ruble cause of tilit sensor.
> 
> 
> New PS3 controller loses DualShock vibration
> 
> Just putting out facts. Its nice they acutally finally added it and not use a lame excucse let there no room.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah when it came out it definately didn't rumble.
> 
> i still have that controller too with my launch PS3
Click to expand...

 I believe i brought on myself for not metion that it has rumble before. oh well nice to see some smart minds in here. sadly i don't seem to have a life arguing over a wii system


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

lol the Wii sucks IMO, like i said its for girls and young people


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which Nitnendo own developers said it themselfs? that right none. lol... oh yea so true... that why pc is on top of the world.... that is why ps2 won this is why wii is winning console war. Oh yes it is about grapchis i am not that blind dude. and the fact you can't even name the Nintendo developer who said tell me you have nothing to back up.
> 
> Oh really resident evil 4 on gamecube was one the most beatiful games to date Super mario galxey can be compare to some xbox360 games.  Yet you fail to understand that th resident evil 4 had to be taken extra trees out and slim out small items just to make it run and look great. The wii does not need to compete as for the fact there are winnning.
> 
> Now let me tell you what fanboys are called
> Nintendo fanboys sheep not sheeps or wiiboy
> Microsfot fanboys are called lemmmings
> Sony fanboys are called cows
> Pc fanboys are called hermits.
> 
> You are calling me out and saying i am fanboy for challange you and i have and will prove you wrong over and over . yet you don't even metion anything about hardcore when you did before.
> 
> Come on prove me wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, RE4 is by far the best-looking video game of any game between the PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube, and it looks like shit on the Wii.* (I mean the fact they had to downgrade a PS2 port, which was a downgraded Gamecube port, in order for it to play on the Wii seriously damages the Wii in this argument.*
> 2. The reason the Gamecube lost was because NINTENDO DID NOT SUPPORT IT AS WELL AS THEY COULD HAVE!
> 3. I don't mention names because I don't care which Nintendo developers say what, but it was a wide-known quote for quite a while on several different forums, I'll tell you that right now.
> 
> Nintendo still provided a crappy product with the Wii, and nothing you can say can change the fact the Wii is simply last-generation technology. Nothing it offers is all that revolutionary, period. Everything the Wii can do can be done even better on the original Xbox or the PS2. Super Mario Galaxy is proof the Wii sucks, that is pure low-texture rendering, looks like an old N64 game.
> 
> *Yeah, you're definitely a fanboy, because you're trying to justify the Wii as a superior product.* I never said that other people should or shouldn't go out and buy one,* all I said is Nintendo released a crappy product*, t*he Wii. And I gave my reasons why. If casual people wanna go out and waste their money on a Wii, that's their own problem. I don't really give a damn, but as far as I myself and the majority of hardcore gamers go, the Wii is a crappy product, period*. But hey, maybe you know how to make video games out of sticks and stones with a little witchcraft involved, I don't know. But I do know, only a few multiplatform developer are even happy at all with Nintendo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> resident evil 4 was made for the cube Resident evil 4 on ps2 had to be downgrade all the did with the wii verison was add extra stuff that resident evil 4 had and ported the Gamecube verison. There is no way they would of downgrade a Gamecube game to a wii.
> 
> I never said they wii was a superior prodcut. and i am not a fanboy dude.
> Really do you know and understand why ps2 sold twice as much in video game history cause of faulty hardware not to metion that sony got sued for selling faulty hardware.
> 
> You keep saying crappy product yet you cant name anything you keep going back to your old thread and reaping yourself.
> 
> hardcore games on wii no more heros, manhunt,  mad world, super mario galxey, super smash brother brawl.  zelda tp.  Those are just some hardcore games. Not to mention the Conduit.  you calling me a core gamer you really got no clue what your talking about.
> 
> I have had the following consoles and handhelds
> 
> Nes
> Sega genis
> n64
> Gamcube
> Ps2
> Xbox
> Xbox360
> Game boy color
> Game boy advance
> Game boy
> Ds
> Wii
> 
> I do not have them all but i had them at one time or another. few developers are hypcortits who have a problem to what nintendo did to them during the snes. force them to make great games and can only made 1-2 games for the system.
> 
> You really should look and understand facts before you speak boy.
Click to expand...


Learn to type, I can't understand a word you just said. And I'm not kidding around, you need to slow down and type better. The only thing I even remotely understand is about you calling all developers hypocrites... say what?


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Yes, RE4 is by far the best-looking video game of any game between the PS2, Xbox, and Gamecube, and it looks like shit on the Wii.* (I mean the fact they had to downgrade a PS2 port, which was a downgraded Gamecube port, in order for it to play on the Wii seriously damages the Wii in this argument.*
> 2. The reason the Gamecube lost was because NINTENDO DID NOT SUPPORT IT AS WELL AS THEY COULD HAVE!
> 3. I don't mention names because I don't care which Nintendo developers say what, but it was a wide-known quote for quite a while on several different forums, I'll tell you that right now.
> 
> Nintendo still provided a crappy product with the Wii, and nothing you can say can change the fact the Wii is simply last-generation technology. Nothing it offers is all that revolutionary, period. Everything the Wii can do can be done even better on the original Xbox or the PS2. Super Mario Galaxy is proof the Wii sucks, that is pure low-texture rendering, looks like an old N64 game.
> 
> *Yeah, you're definitely a fanboy, because you're trying to justify the Wii as a superior product.* I never said that other people should or shouldn't go out and buy one,* all I said is Nintendo released a crappy product*, t*he Wii. And I gave my reasons why. If casual people wanna go out and waste their money on a Wii, that's their own problem. I don't really give a damn, but as far as I myself and the majority of hardcore gamers go, the Wii is a crappy product, period*. But hey, maybe you know how to make video games out of sticks and stones with a little witchcraft involved, I don't know. But I do know, only a few multiplatform developer are even happy at all with Nintendo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> resident evil 4 was made for the cube Resident evil 4 on ps2 had to be downgrade all the did with the wii verison was add extra stuff that resident evil 4 had and ported the Gamecube verison. There is no way they would of downgrade a Gamecube game to a wii.
> 
> I never said they wii was a superior prodcut. and i am not a fanboy dude.
> Really do you know and understand why ps2 sold twice as much in video game history cause of faulty hardware not to metion that sony got sued for selling faulty hardware.
> 
> You keep saying crappy product yet you cant name anything you keep going back to your old thread and reaping yourself.
> 
> hardcore games on wii no more heros, manhunt,  mad world, super mario galxey, super smash brother brawl.  zelda tp.  Those are just some hardcore games. Not to mention the Conduit.  you calling me a core gamer you really got no clue what your talking about.
> 
> I have had the following consoles and handhelds
> 
> Nes
> Sega genis
> n64
> Gamcube
> Ps2
> Xbox
> Xbox360
> Game boy color
> Game boy advance
> Game boy
> Ds
> Wii
> 
> I do not have them all but i had them at one time or another. few developers are hypcortits who have a problem to what nintendo did to them during the snes. force them to make great games and can only made 1-2 games for the system.
> 
> You really should look and understand facts before you speak boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Learn to type*, I can't understand a word you just said. And I'm not kidding around, you need to slow down and type better. The only thing I even remotely understand is about you calling all developers hypocrites... say what?
Click to expand...


Learn to read http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/87405-hey-all.html#post1494488

you now are insulting me cause you got nothing to say.


----------



## critter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> lol the Wii sucks IMO, like i said its for girls and young people



 Don't make me make you look like a fool either. the wii is for anyone who likes to have fun.

I am 22 years old and i love the wii. Yea i do believe most girls like the wii that not a problem to me.

There actually a lot of preteens teens who like all three systems or just kids playing xbox360 and freaking out.

I  love Nintendo games i also have enjoy Nintendo. Nintendo might not have all games gear twoards people but there plenty for all ages that don't care about looks cartoon blood or gore.

the wii has bold and gore shocking right?


----------



## GRX Dragon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> i have a sixaxis wireless controller that rumbles
> 
> You can fly planes with it...tilt the controller left or right or back/forward and your plane moves.
> 
> Check out this game video...its 100% sixaxis controlled, no buttons or sticks.
> 
> YouTube - Flower (PS3)



Yeah, there's a few others like that one downloadable on the PSN store, I forget which ones though.


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> resident evil 4 was made for the cube Resident evil 4 on ps2 had to be downgrade all the did with the wii verison was add extra stuff that resident evil 4 had and ported the Gamecube verison. There is no way they would of downgrade a Gamecube game to a wii.
> 
> I never said they wii was a superior prodcut. and i am not a fanboy dude.
> Really do you know and understand why ps2 sold twice as much in video game history cause of faulty hardware not to metion that sony got sued for selling faulty hardware.
> 
> You keep saying crappy product yet you cant name anything you keep going back to your old thread and reaping yourself.
> 
> hardcore games on wii no more heros, manhunt,  mad world, super mario galxey, super smash brother brawl.  zelda tp.  Those are just some hardcore games. Not to mention the Conduit.  you calling me a core gamer you really got no clue what your talking about.
> 
> I have had the following consoles and handhelds
> 
> Nes
> Sega genis
> n64
> Gamcube
> Ps2
> Xbox
> Xbox360
> Game boy color
> Game boy advance
> Game boy
> Ds
> Wii
> 
> I do not have them all but i had them at one time or another. few developers are hypcortits who have a problem to what nintendo did to them during the snes. force them to make great games and can only made 1-2 games for the system.
> 
> You really should look and understand facts before you speak boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Learn to type*, I can't understand a word you just said. And I'm not kidding around, you need to slow down and type better. The only thing I even remotely understand is about you calling all developers hypocrites... say what?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Learn to read http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/87405-hey-all.html#post1494488
> 
> you now are insulting me cause you got nothing to say.
Click to expand...


No, I am not insulting you. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS I CANNOT UNDERSTAND A FUCKING WORD YOU JUST SAID!!!!!!!!!! I don't know if it's because you fail at English or because you type as retarded as a kindergarten retarded kid, but the fact is I cannot understand a word you wrote in that awful shitass fucking post. Now, you want to call that insulting? Go get yourself a fucking life or die a miserable death, because I sure as hell had no intention of insulting you and it sure as hell isn't my fault you feel insulted like a wimp.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Learn to type*, I can't understand a word you just said. And I'm not kidding around, you need to slow down and type better. The only thing I even remotely understand is about you calling all developers hypocrites... say what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/87405-hey-all.html#post1494488
> 
> you now are insulting me cause you got nothing to say.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *No, I am not insulting you. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS I CANNOT UNDERSTAND A FUCKING WORD YOU JUST SAID!!!!!!!!!! *I don't know if it's because you fail at English or because you type as* retarded as a kindergarten retarded kid*, but the fact is I cannot understand a word you wrote in that awful shitass fucking post. Now, you want to call that insulting?* Go get yourself a fucking life or die a miserable death*, because I sure as hell had no intention of insulting you and it sure as hell isn't my fault you feel insulted like a wimp.
Click to expand...



You are insulting me calling me  a fanboy telling me to learn how to spell when the fact i mention i disbality from the start here. the fact you need to add a swear is the fact you can't stand when i am correct. 

If you cannot talk to me like a human don't talk to me at all. there another insult this show how mature you really are ok well you can have you tempture i just leave as this.


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Learn to read http://www.usmessageboard.com/introduce-yourself/87405-hey-all.html#post1494488
> 
> you now are insulting me cause you got nothing to say.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I am not insulting you. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS I CANNOT UNDERSTAND A FUCKING WORD YOU JUST SAID!!!!!!!!!! *I don't know if it's because you fail at English or because you type as* retarded as a kindergarten retarded kid*, but the fact is I cannot understand a word you wrote in that awful shitass fucking post. Now, you want to call that insulting?* Go get yourself a fucking life or die a miserable death*, because I sure as hell had no intention of insulting you and it sure as hell isn't my fault you feel insulted like a wimp.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You are insulting me calling me  a fanboy telling me to learn how to spell when the fact i mention i disbality from the start here. the fact you need to add a swear is the fact you can't stand when i am correct.
> 
> If you cannot talk to me like a human don't talk to me at all. there another insult this show how mature you really are ok well you can have you tempture i just leave as this.
Click to expand...


Fine, if you can't type any better where I can understand you better, then welcome to my ignore list. I don't need to bother with people who I cannot understand.

So fucking what if you're disabled, that don't make you special for shit in my eyes, I'm disabled too. I have Fragile X Syndrome, was misdiagnosed with Cerebral Palsy, I'm a cancer survivor for 2.5 years now (I was diagnosed with colon cancer), and worst of all is I have a syst in my fucking head that could kill me at any moment or worst, put me in a vegetation state, AND if a doctor tried to remove it, it would kill me or put me in a vegetable state. So your disability excuse does not work shit with me, I dealt with it for over 25 years now.

So again, you want me to understand you better, well either type better or die off a cliff for all I care.

Knock off the threats and take a chill pill or you'll have a 3 day vacation. -EZ


----------



## GRX Dragon

critter said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol the Wii sucks IMO, like i said its for girls and young people
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Don't make me make you look like a fool either. the wii is for anyone who likes to have fun.*
> 
> I am 22 years old and i love the wii. Yea i do believe most girls like the wii that not a problem to me.
> 
> There actually a lot of preteens teens who like all three systems or just kids playing xbox360 and freaking out.
> 
> I  love Nintendo games i also have enjoy Nintendo. Nintendo might not have all games gear twoards people but there plenty for all ages that don't care about looks cartoon blood or gore.
> 
> the wii has bold and gore shocking right?
Click to expand...


And yet you say you're not a fanboy when all you can do is act like the Wii is the better system. Maybe now you'll get a clue.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon - never said it was better. This matter on games and opioion nothing more. you have a big issue you need to fix. i was joking around with him. sense the 

you still fail to understand that i have a disabity and ignore it. please welcome me to your ignore list. so i don't need to deal with your crap.


----------



## critter

GRX Dragon said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRX Dragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I am not insulting you. THE FACT OF THE MATTER IS I CANNOT UNDERSTAND A FUCKING WORD YOU JUST SAID!!!!!!!!!! *I don't know if it's because you fail at English or because you type as* retarded as a kindergarten retarded kid*, but the fact is I cannot understand a word you wrote in that awful shitass fucking post. Now, you want to call that insulting?* Go get yourself a fucking life or die a miserable death*, because I sure as hell had no intention of insulting you and it sure as hell isn't my fault you feel insulted like a wimp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are insulting me calling me  a fanboy telling me to learn how to spell when the fact i mention i disbality from the start here. the fact you need to add a swear is the fact you can't stand when i am correct.
> 
> If you cannot talk to me like a human don't talk to me at all. there another insult this show how mature you really are ok well you can have you tempture i just leave as this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fine, if you can't type any better where I can understand you better, then welcome to my ignore list. I don't need to bother with people who I cannot understand.
> 
> So fucking what if you're disabled, that don't make you special for shit in my eyes, I'm disabled too. I have Fragile X Syndrome, was misdiagnosed with Cerebral Palsy, I'm a cancer survivor for 2.5 years now (I was diagnosed with colon cancer), and worst of all is I have a syst in my fucking head that could kill me at any moment or worst, put me in a vegetation state, AND if a doctor tried to remove it, it would kill me or put me in a vegetable state. So your disability excuse does not work shit with me, I dealt with it for over 25 years now.
> 
> So again, you want me to understand you better, well either type better or die off a cliff for all I care.
Click to expand...


You are the rudest person telling me to go die off a cliff cause you cant understand me? I never ask to be treated special yet you contuine to keep insutling me over and over and over.

you know what i will add you my ignore list to end this silly stupid thing.   I am not making excuse this how i also type also will.

people like you don't think about what you say or what you might hurt this is why we have so many sudsicail people. cause of things you say and don't mean. yet you still cotuine to talk to me like a plan ______


----------



## Terry

I start my physical therapy this week for my torn rotator-cuff playing the Wii.  I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought.  I didn't feel pain when it happened either but the next day oh crap was I in pain.  It has been 2 months now (tried to rest it and do small exercises on my own)but my doctor said, I must receive therapy now. 

The Wii will be collecting dust now.


----------



## Xenophon

Send it to me.


----------



## PixieStix

I prefer playing computer games. My favorite by far is HalfLife II, my second I guess would be Oblivion, then Call of Duty 4.

But I play console games as well


----------



## UberBen56

I'm playing my wii a lot more now that I got Cod Waw for it. Open for insults.


----------



## critter

Terry said:


> I start my physical therapy this week for my torn rotator-cuff playing the Wii.  I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought.  I didn't feel pain when it happened either but the next day oh crap was I in pain.  It has been 2 months now (tried to rest it and do small exercises on my own)but my doctor said, I must receive therapy now.
> 
> The Wii will be collecting dust now.



the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.

I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.


----------



## critter

UberBen56 said:


> I'm playing my wii a lot more now that I got Cod Waw for it. Open for insults.



beat the game already on wii.  modernwarefare coming to the wii


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I saw a new game called FALLOUT LAS VEGAS

Looks cool. IGN Advertisement


----------



## UberBen56

critter said:


> UberBen56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing my wii a lot more now that I got Cod Waw for it. Open for insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat the game already on wii.  modernwarefare coming to the wii
Click to expand...


IT IS????? 

I hear that's the best COD out.


----------



## critter

UberBen56 said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> UberBen56 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm playing my wii a lot more now that I got Cod Waw for it. Open for insults.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beat the game already on wii.  modernwarefare coming to the wii
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> IT IS?????
> 
> I hear that's the best COD out.
Click to expand...


Well not sure how well it be on the wii has trenchy the one who made cod war at world are making it.

Call of Duty: Modern Warfare Wii Impressions - Wii News at GameSpot

it pretty much just a port but when it comes out i am sure going to rent it.


----------



## UberBen56

I played it on PS3 at my cousin's house and it was fantastic. I hope the wii follows suit.


----------



## critter

UberBen56 said:


> I played it on PS3 at my cousin's house and it was fantastic. I hope the wii follows suit.



yup i agree it comes out the same time call of duty modernwarefare 2 come out. nov 10th 2009


----------



## Terry

critter said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start my physical therapy this week for my torn rotator-cuff playing the Wii.  I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought.  I didn't feel pain when it happened either but the next day oh crap was I in pain.  It has been 2 months now (tried to rest it and do small exercises on my own)but my doctor said, I must receive therapy now.
> 
> The Wii will be collecting dust now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.
> 
> I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.
Click to expand...

I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.  


Xen,

Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.


----------



## critter

Terry said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start my physical therapy this week for my torn rotator-cuff playing the Wii.  I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought.  I didn't feel pain when it happened either but the next day oh crap was I in pain.  It has been 2 months now (tried to rest it and do small exercises on my own)but my doctor said, I must receive therapy now.
> 
> The Wii will be collecting dust now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.
> 
> I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.
> 
> 
> Xen,
> 
> Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.
Click to expand...


I don't see how a video game console can injury your arm. sorry i just can't picture it happening but hey if you son taking it atleast it be used wisley.  3rd game did you take a break like they told yea to?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Terry said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I start my physical therapy this week for my torn rotator-cuff playing the Wii.  I didn't do anything out of the ordinary I thought.  I didn't feel pain when it happened either but the next day oh crap was I in pain.  It has been 2 months now (tried to rest it and do small exercises on my own)but my doctor said, I must receive therapy now.
> 
> The Wii will be collecting dust now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.
> 
> I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.
> 
> 
> Xen,
> 
> Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.
Click to expand...


I have a bowling game on the PS3 where you hold the controller in your hand and swing your arm like it was a bowling ball...its super fun


----------



## critter

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.
> 
> I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.
> 
> 
> Xen,
> 
> Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a bowling game on the PS3 where you hold the controller in your hand and swing your arm like it was a bowling ball...its super fun
Click to expand...


well if it was made well it work well but i think it look or should look silly with  two handle controller you got to wave it. Its more of a wirst movment and Nintendo tells people at certin time to take a break. If its from wii sports


----------



## Terry

critter said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> the wii is not a excusie tool. it helps to move and get out. nothing more is it for thna having fun playing games.
> 
> I been playing the wii for awihle now more than 2-3 years nothing has happen to me.
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.
> 
> 
> Xen,
> 
> Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see how a video game console can injury your arm. sorry i just can't picture it happening but hey if you son taking it atleast it be used wisley.  3rd game did you take a break like they told yea to?
Click to expand...

I just leaned why I got injured! I have a major Vitamin D Deficiency and starting on the mega dosage of it tomorrow.  No wonder I've been feeling like crap too.  GO FIGURE.


----------



## critter

Terry said:


> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't exercising! I was bowling, on the 3rd game my right arm was a little tired so I switched to my left arm. Apparently that was when I injured it.  My appointment was rescheduled for this coming Monday.
> 
> 
> Xen,
> 
> Sorry but I think my son is taking it with him when he moves to Dallas in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how a video game console can injury your arm. sorry i just can't picture it happening but hey if you son taking it atleast it be used wisley.  3rd game did you take a break like they told yea to?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I just leaned why I got injured! I have a major Vitamin D Deficiency and starting on the mega dosage of it tomorrow.  No wonder I've been feeling like crap too.  GO FIGURE.
Click to expand...


Well atleast it was wii injury as applenty people d o get inury by it   Hope you feel better though


----------



## Terry

critter said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> critter said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how a video game console can injury your arm. sorry i just can't picture it happening but hey if you son taking it atleast it be used wisley.  3rd game did you take a break like they told yea to?
> 
> 
> 
> I just leaned why I got injured! I have a major Vitamin D Deficiency and starting on the mega dosage of it tomorrow.  No wonder I've been feeling like crap too.  GO FIGURE.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well atleast it was wii injury as applenty people d o get inury by it   Hope you feel better though
Click to expand...

Thanks but I think I might even have a small fracture now.  Oh gosh this sucks, but I do have to laugh.

At least my ego is a little better because I have to say, I was thinking that hell do I suck ass that bad bowling on a stupid video game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I'm thinking of getting a new game.

Either uncharted drakes fortune or the new batman game.

Anyone try these games before?   What do you think of them?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I'm BETA testing that 256 player MAG shooter game.   Its very fun.


I also bought Need For Speed: Shift.   Good game too.


Oh and this video is getting its own thread, i'm just not sure where to post it I was thinking either in general, humor, or a section about bad parenting.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWnyUtdcboc]YouTube - Chocolate Milk[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anyone looking to play COD MW2 on CO-OP mode with me this weekend?


----------



## Xenophon

I have no idea what that means.

Been playing the original never winter nights lately, friend told me to get it, its old but not bad.


----------



## Modbert

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anyone looking to play COD MW2 on CO-OP mode with me this weekend?



 If I didn't have to study for finals, I would.


----------



## Jon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anyone looking to play COD MW2 on CO-OP mode with me this weekend?



Awesome game. Now that finals are over, I have time to play again. Except...I'm too busy playing with my new Wii!


----------



## Terry

A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*

Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.


----------



## Xenophon

Stayin alive is half the battle.

Invest in more powerful spells and don't fight archers with claymores.


----------



## Kalam

Oblivion was fun. I focused on stealth and built up sneak and blade; the game was a breeze after that.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Stayin alive is half the battle.
> 
> Invest in more powerful spells and don't fight archers with claymores.


I'm going to start again, what class and stuff is the best?  Knight, mage, what?????????????? LOL


----------



## Polk

Dude said:


> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.



What are your favorites?


----------



## Polk

Xenophon said:


> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Doomsday would be more up you ally.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEGW2QjjUKI]YouTube - Hearts of Iron II: Doomsday - features trailer[/ame]
Click to expand...


That game is like crack. All of the Paradox games, really.


----------



## Polk

Xenophon said:


> And that is the windows version, which wasn't as much fun, as it looked crappy and had below average music compared to the cart.
> 
> Civ 2 is where this franchise really took off.



My favorite game of all time. Haven't played in a while, so I booted it up the other day. Looked up and it was 4 am.


----------



## Modbert

Ack, HoI! That game is like crack.

I remember getting it and spending an entire day as the Nazi-Allied U.S. taking over Europe and Russia. Russia was a pain to get.


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayin alive is half the battle.
> 
> Invest in more powerful spells and don't fight archers with claymores.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start again, what class and stuff is the best?  Knight, mage, what?????????????? LOL
Click to expand...

You don't have to start over, just fight smarter.

For example, archers are weak little snits, raise your shield (the right mouse button) and run right at them, when you get close they pull a weak knife and stop shooting arrows. They are dead vs a good sword at that point.


----------



## Xenophon

Polk said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh!
> 
> I like the general strategy games much better then the shoot-em-ups.
> 
> 
> 
> Doomsday would be more up you ally.
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OEGW2QjjUKI]YouTube - Hearts of Iron II: Doomsday - features trailer[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That game is like crack. All of the Paradox games, really.
Click to expand...

Its even worse if you add teh arageddon addon, it makes the game like new and you have to play through all the powers again.


----------



## Xenophon

Polk said:


> My favorite game of all time. Haven't played in a while, so I booted it up the other day. Looked up and it was 4 am.


I was very much into it in the old days, part of the Scenario league, helped create a lot of stuff for that.


----------



## Terry

Xenophon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stayin alive is half the battle.
> 
> Invest in more powerful spells and don't fight archers with claymores.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start again, what class and stuff is the best?  Knight, mage, what?????????????? LOL
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You don't have to start over, just fight smarter.
> 
> For example, archers are weak little snits, raise your shield (the right mouse button) and run right at them, when you get close they pull a weak knife and stop shooting arrows. They are dead vs a good sword at that point.
Click to expand...

I don't have a shield!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Xenophon

You can get a shield easily, most highway men have one, if you kill one, pick up his shild.

There is an easy place to find a bandit, from Chorrol, take the black road east, before long you will see a fort on the road, there is a Bandit hiding on the left just before you enter, he's a Kajit, three shots of your flame will kill him.


----------



## Polk

Xenophon said:


> Polk said:
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite game of all time. Haven't played in a while, so I booted it up the other day. Looked up and it was 4 am.
> 
> 
> 
> I was very much into it in the old days, part of the Scenario league, helped create a lot of stuff for that.
Click to expand...


I've got a folder full of 'em. Any particular ones you worked on?


----------



## Xenophon

All the ones Bebro worked on, some of the Kobayashis, some from Steven Hartnel.

A lot of Jaybee's stuff from the Spanish civilization site also.


----------



## Xenophon

Terry said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to start again, what class and stuff is the best?  Knight, mage, what?????????????? LOL
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to start over, just fight smarter.
> 
> For example, archers are weak little snits, raise your shield (the right mouse button) and run right at them, when you get close they pull a weak knife and stop shooting arrows. They are dead vs a good sword at that point.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have a shield!!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...

Oh, and explore the guild halls, all of them have weapons you can pick up and sell if you like.

The Fighter's guild in Chorrol has really expensive long swords there for the taking.

Great way to fast money and better stuff.


----------



## Polk

Xenophon said:


> All the ones Bebro worked on, some of the Kobayashis, some from Steven Hartnel.
> 
> A lot of Jaybee's stuff from the Spanish civilization site also.



Awesome.


----------



## Jon

Terry said:


> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.



Dragon Age is an amazing game. I just finished it on Wednesday. Great story, very open-ended in terms of gameplay, and the battle system is pretty fun. It will take some getting used to, though.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Terry said:


> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.



That is one of article_15's favorite games.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Jon said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dragon Age is an amazing game. I just finished it on Wednesday. Great story, very open-ended in terms of gameplay, and the battle system is pretty fun. It will take some getting used to, though.
Click to expand...


How many hours, i was thinking about getting it.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I picked up a game called borderlands.  its pretty snazzy i tell ya 

Borderlands


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ip5o1TcIrFg[/ame]


----------



## Oddball

Xenophon said:


> They are coming out with a HoI III very soon.
> 
> You can spend a lot of hours on that, and it's older cousin 'Victoria' (same kind of game, about 19th century, in fact, you can export the save and play from 1836 through 1964).


Just bought it....Might not sleep for for or five days now. 

Update....Game won't run without Pixel Shader 2.0.....SHIT!


----------



## Xenophon

Dude said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are coming out with a HoI III very soon.
> 
> You can spend a lot of hours on that, and it's older cousin 'Victoria' (same kind of game, about 19th century, in fact, you can export the save and play from 1836 through 1964).
> 
> 
> 
> Just bought it....Might not sleep for for or five days now.
> 
> Update....Game won't run without Pixel Shader 2.0.....SHIT!
Click to expand...


They say III is not as good as 2 was.

I'm doing a massive game right now, started as Prussia in 1836 in Victoria, and now in HoI 2 Armageddon as germany in 1942, Russia and China are no more, and Germany had a huge Navy with 10 CVs and 52 Battleships posed to take on the RN and USN.


----------



## Oddball

Yeah, well I guess I'll check out the recycled computer game stores for that one.


----------



## Xenophon

You can get them both for 20 bucks each from Gamer's gate.

Be sure to get Victoria REVOLUTIONS which is the improved Victoria that plays 100% better then the original.

I think you would like that better anyway, trying to create Italy and beat the French to Africa is a lot more fun anyway.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

What game are you guys talking about?


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> What game are you guys talking about?



Victoria revolutions where you can play any country on earth from 1836 through 1935..






And Hearts of Iron 2 armageddon which allows for using your complete game save from VR or you can play the historical settings as any nation on earth from 1936 to 1964.






In both games you search technology and build armies and fleets, the first is an emp;ire building effort, trying gain colonies and annex countries while building industry (and keeping people at home happy in various forms of gov).

The second is WWLL leadup, war and aftermath.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> What game are you guys talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victoria revolutions where you can play any country on earth from 1836 through 1935..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Hearts of Iron 2 armageddon which allows for using your complete game save from VR or you can play the historical settings as any nation on earth from 1936 to 1964.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In both games you search technology and build armies and fleets, the first is an emp;ire building effort, trying gain colonies and annex countries while building industry (and keeping people at home happy in various forms of gov).
> 
> The second is WWLL leadup, war and aftermath.
Click to expand...


That looks sick...makes me wish I was still in my college days and could just spend days playing that .


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> That looks sick...makes me wish I was still in my college days and could just spend days playing that .


Both are extremly addictive.

HOI has no many things, for example, do you invade France now, or wait until your researchers come up with pzkw IIIs?

Should you build a navy and try to invade England?

Should you as japan, NOT declare war on the USA and just take out China first?

As the Soviets, should you attack the Nazis when they invade Poland? (this is a favorite of mine, even doing this I didn't beat germany until 1944 after a huge attrition war along the balkan mountains and the Vistula)

How about the USA joining the allies sooner? Later? Not at all?

You can even shift the governments and leaders, and make the USA Fascists or communists.

How about the Kaiser running germany instead of Adolph?

A romanoff instead of Stalin?

Its all here brutha.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

anyone who likes FPS shooters should give this a look

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gtQrpNbJJRw]YouTube - MAG 256 Player Beta Demo[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

Damn, Pilgrim beat me to posting it first.

But my goodness, MAG sounds like such an awesome game:

MAG promises Playstation's biggest firefights - Plugged In - Yahoo! Games



> And by "a notch" we mean "about 240 notches." Set in the year 2025, where private military forces are warring over lucrative contracts, MAG's online matches will support up to 256 individual players -- a first for console shooters.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dogbert said:


> Damn, Pilgrim beat me to posting it first.
> 
> But my goodness, MAG sounds like such an awesome game:
> 
> MAG promises Playstation's biggest firefights - Plugged In - Yahoo! Games
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And by "a notch" we mean "about 240 notches." Set in the year 2025, where private military forces are warring over lucrative contracts, MAG's online matches will support up to 256 individual players -- a first for console shooters.
Click to expand...


I've been beta testing this game since August Dogbert.   Its intense!!!!

its definately unique and not like COD series at all .


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QgMycct0nyM]YouTube - PS3 MAG Commercial » PS3 It Only Does 256 Players[/ame]



http://www.mag.com/en/mag.html?setRegion=true


Hey watch the video on that link above (not the youtube) its hillarious.


----------



## Modbert

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I've been beta testing this game since August Dogbert.   Its intense!!!!
> 
> its definately unique and not like COD series at all .



Worth getting you'd say? 

And is it online only?


----------



## Kalam

A PS3 exclusive that actually makes me want a PS3? Something isn't right here.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dogbert said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been beta testing this game since August Dogbert.   Its intense!!!!
> 
> its definately unique and not like COD series at all .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Worth getting you'd say?
> 
> And is it online only?
Click to expand...


Yeah i think its worth it :d

It is online only.


----------



## Article 15

MAG-offs ....


----------



## Modbert

Kalam said:


> A PS3 exclusive that actually makes me want a PS3? Something isn't right here.



Metal Gear Solid 4. If there was one game I was going to get PS3 for, it was that. And it was well-worth it.


----------



## Xenophon

I won't buy PS 3 for anything.

And I rememeber the ORIGNAL Metal Gear, best nintendo game eva.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> MAG-offs ....



MAGsturbation
MAGgot
MAGnificient
MAGnanimous
MAGorama


----------



## Shogun

i dunno man.. nes metal gear was fuckin HARD if you didn't have a cheat book or something.  And those crazy save game codes.. my god...


----------



## Xenophon

Shogun said:


> i dunno man.. nes metal gear was fuckin HARD if you didn't have a cheat book or something.  And those crazy save game codes.. my god...


I got through it without cheating dude.

But it was hard as hell, which is why it was so much fun.


----------



## Xenophon

Tried out something old but new and liked it this weekend.

There was a sequel to Civ2 MGE, with more content and animated units (really shittily done) called 'Test of Time.'

The one thing ToT did have avalable was a lot more space for events and units as well as better graphics for scenarios if you disabled the crappy animations.

Ran a scenario called the 'Roman civil war' and it looks great.

Sometimes old is good.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Anybody here played Mass Effect 2 yet?  

Probably one of the best RPG's ever made.. No joke.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Xenophon said:


> Tried out something old but new and liked it this weekend.
> 
> There was a sequel to Civ2 MGE, with more content and animated units (really shittily done) called 'Test of Time.'
> 
> The one thing ToT did have avalable was a lot more space for events and units as well as better graphics for scenarios if you disabled the crappy animations.
> 
> Ran a scenario called the 'Roman civil war' and it looks great.
> 
> Sometimes old is good.



I had that game it was fun


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epFupigyIN8]YouTube - Fallout New Vegas Debut Trailer [HD][/ame]


i can't wait for the above 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkUFyj0SEro[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I had that game it was fun



Many old games are better then stuff out now.


----------



## eagleseven

Anyone remember this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2They-wp4jY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2They-wp4jY[/ame]


----------



## Cal

I play Call Of Duty 1 (Run a clan/site) and Call Of Duty 4..Other than that, I pretty much stay away from video games.


----------



## eagleseven

Call of Duty? Seems like just yesterday that the first one was released.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=piTTgwSR-K0]YouTube - Medal of Honor allied assault:Omaha Beach Landing[/ame]


----------



## Cal

eagleseven said:


> Call of Duty? Seems like just yesterday that the first one was released.
> 
> YouTube - Medal of Honor allied assault:Omaha Beach Landing



Yuppers, It's been around awhile (03?) but "It's an oldie but goodie" .

My Clan: Ownt Clan - Portal


----------



## Xenophon

Firaxis has annouced Civ 5:

Firaxis Games: Games: Sid Meier's Civilization V

They are going back to the PC after that console only debacle that was civ Revolutions.


----------



## eagleseven

I saw the announcement, too. Not much information about it, yet.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Xenophon said:


> Firaxis has annouced Civ 5:
> 
> Firaxis Games: Games: Sid Meier's Civilization V
> 
> They are going back to the PC after that console only debacle that was civ Revolutions.


----------



## Tom Clancy

By the way.. don't know if there are any Total war fans but...

Napoleon: Total War comes out tomorrow.. Can't wait.


----------



## Dr Grump

Games played recently that I like:
BioShock 2
Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2
Darksiders

Didn't like
Left 4 Dead 2


----------



## Dr Grump

Tom Clancy said:


> By the way.. don't know if there are any Total war fans but...
> 
> Napoleon: Total War comes out tomorrow.. Can't wait.



Trailer looks outstanding...


----------



## Tom Clancy

Dr Grump said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.. don't know if there are any Total war fans but...
> 
> Napoleon: Total War comes out tomorrow.. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trailer looks outstanding...
Click to expand...


Indeed it does.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zUDCg9bHzVg]YouTube - Napoleon : Total War - Official GamesCom Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Tom Clancy said:


> By the way.. don't know if there are any Total war fans but...
> 
> Napoleon: Total War comes out tomorrow.. Can't wait.



Is that an ad on to the last total war, or a stand alone?

I didn't buy the last total war.


----------



## Tom Clancy

Xenophon said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.. don't know if there are any Total war fans but...
> 
> Napoleon: Total War comes out tomorrow.. Can't wait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that an ad on to the last total war, or a stand alone?
> 
> I didn't buy the last total war.
Click to expand...


Nope, Stand Alone, it's a whole new game..


----------



## Xenophon

The add didn't show any game play, like to see some of that.


----------



## eagleseven

Tom Clancy said:


> Nope, Stand Alone, it's a whole new game..


I thought it was an expansion...wow. I have purchased every Total War game so far, no reason to stop now.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG_yeeCILsw]YouTube - Napoleon Total War Gameplay Trailer[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

I play mostly XBox 360. All of the Halo games....Call To Duty.....NCAA Football.

I was wonder about some of the new games out.

How good are these games.

Batman: Arcum Asylum
Assassins Creed II


----------



## Kalam

mudwhistle said:


> Assassins Creed II



Quite good. It's slow in the very beginning and I thought that parts of the plot were kind of dumb, but most of the gameplay is very entertaining. Did you play the first Assassin's Creed?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

mudwhistle said:


> I play mostly XBox 360. All of the Halo games....Call To Duty.....NCAA Football.
> 
> I was wonder about some of the new games out.
> 
> How good are these games.
> 
> Batman: Arcum Asylum
> Assassins Creed II



Batman was fun but I wouldn't pay more than 30 bucks for it used.

Assasins Creed 2 I haven't played.


----------



## Father Time

Anyone else besides me excited for God of War 3?


----------



## eagleseven

Father Time said:


> Anyone else besides me excited for God of War 3?



Sorry


----------



## Father Time

eagleseven said:


> Father Time said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone else besides me excited for God of War 3?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry
Click to expand...


You haven't heard of it?


----------



## Xenophon

I haven't played anything new in ages.

In fact i was so bored I installed Age of Empires Gold on my laptop just to pass the time.


----------



## Father Time

Xenophon said:


> I haven't played anything new in ages.
> 
> In fact i was so bored I installed Age of Empires Gold on my laptop just to pass the time.



Have you tried ravaging the gamespot bargain bin? If you got a PS2 (and if you don't they're about $100 now, I think) you can find some great stuff.


----------



## Xenophon

I have a Xbox and a 360, but I prefer PC games.


----------



## Father Time

Xenophon said:


> I have a Xbox and a 360, but I prefer PC games.



Have you heard of a game called The Ship? It's pretty fun and doesn't require a lot of computer power.


----------



## Terry

My son bought me the expansion Awakening for Dragon Age of Origins, I should be getting it tomorrow in the mail.  I hope I will not be disappointed.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I heard in Red Dead Redemtion we get to have a posse

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wU0BtNAeIuQ]YouTube - Red Dead Redemption Multiplayer Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Shogun

did you play Gun and Call to Juarez?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Shogun said:


> did you play Gun and Call to Juarez?



No i'm still hung up on mag and uncharted drakes 2.   I want to try heavy rain and god of war 3 next but I only have 2 games at a time max that I work on.


----------



## Tom Clancy

I hear CoJ sucks big time.  


Red Dead Redemption is pretty much GTA but on steroids.. 

Can't wait for it..


----------



## Shogun

werd.. those western games really are pretty fun, I think.  I'm not really into the western thing but they are a nice reprieve from the usual.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2drsGwI7MZc]YouTube - MAG Leadership Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

Bargin basement time, just been playing a game that i paid 5 bucks for, called 'Mount & blade'.

Great fun, you get to slice and dice various medieval types from your horse, attack or defend castles and stuff.

Lots of laughs.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2fZhzoTJf1M]YouTube - Mount & Blade Gameplay[/ame]


----------



## DH1390

Anyone here have Batman: Arkham Asylum?  I love that game.


----------



## Father Time

I do, I got it for my brother for Christmas but I haven't played it yet.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Red Dead Redemption has been fun


----------



## eagleseven

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Red Dead Redemption has been fun



Indeed, I am waiting until it is released for PC.


----------



## Father Time

Well E3 is upon us. I'm excited about the new Twisted Metal, Epic Mickey (and I'm not even a big Disney fan), Zelda and some others.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-6ymuk9i4[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-6ymuk9i4



A rare "can't miss" game.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W_-6ymuk9i4
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A rare "can't miss" game.
Click to expand...


Check this crazy game out too man...holy funny but not buying.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSlufrBgmVQ&feature=channel]YouTube - Naughty Bear Play Nice Trailer[/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIZzCiAGz-k&feature=channel]YouTube - Naughty Bear Jaws Trailer [HD][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e2bJLGwGe0s&feature=channel]YouTube - Naughty Bear Blair Witch Trailer [HD][/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RkQNQqdB8oo&feature=channel]YouTube - Naughty Bear Pick and Mix Trailer [HD][/ame]


----------



## xotoxi

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> any video game fans here?



I'm a recovered junkie.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

xotoxi said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> any video game fans here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a recovered junkie.
Click to expand...


----------



## Modbert

Fallout Vegas looks sweet. I just got my PS3 within the last month. Been making up for lost time though. 

Latest game I just beat was Batman: Arkham Asylum. Such a excellent game.


----------



## Tom Clancy

PS3?  meh..

I own one, and I only use it Blu Ray and a couple Exclusives. But all my games I buy are for the Xbox, and some for PC.


----------



## Modbert

Tom Clancy said:


> PS3?  meh..
> 
> I own one, and I only use it Blu Ray and a couple Exclusives. But all my games I buy are for the Xbox, and some for PC.



I use to own a Xbox back when Halo was the biggest game but then it got the dreaded red ring of death and the warranty was up. I didn't really play too much video games after that due to getting bored of em for other things. The only thing I really liked in that time period was MGS4 which I still think is the greatest game ever. 

I beat the games too fast to want to own them. Plus, all the Hollywood Videos (and Blockbuster never had a real good selection in the first place) are closing down. So I got Gamefly.


----------



## Father Time

I got Fallout 3 on Christmas 09 and I still haven't touched it yet. Last game I beat was the Lost and Damned expansion for GTA IV.


----------



## eagleseven

I just installed Medieval II on the PC again.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SL3EuzaDgpQ]YouTube - Medieval II: Total War - Official Release Trailer[/ame]


----------



## Father Time

[youtube]JGTm3YhOJTA[/youtube]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM




----------



## Ropey

Modbert said:


> Fallout Vegas looks sweet. I just got my PS3 within the last month. Been making up for lost time though.
> 
> Latest game I just beat was Batman: Arkham Asylum. Such a excellent game.



Fallout New Vegas is a bit slow for me. I find myself going off the game and back to other faster paced games.

But I'm more a total FPS player rather than FPS and strategy together.  When I want to play a game, I do not want to do much thinking. If it moves and is not on my friendly list, then it's gone. 

I liked FarCry2 and Fear Persius Mandate. Cryisis Warhead was great!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ropey said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout Vegas looks sweet. I just got my PS3 within the last month. Been making up for lost time though.
> 
> Latest game I just beat was Batman: Arkham Asylum. Such a excellent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout New Vegas is a bit slow for me. I find myself going off the game and back to other faster paced games.
> 
> But I'm more a total FPS player rather than FPS and strategy together.  When I want to play a game, I do not want to do much thinking. If it moves and is not on my friendly list, then it's gone.
> 
> I liked FarCry2 and Fear Persius Mandate. Cryisis Warhead was great!
Click to expand...


I did not like New Vegas as much as I liked fallout3.

something was just off with the game for me.


----------



## Ringel05

I just tried ARMA II for PC, the movement controls are way too sensitive and I can't seem to adjust them also I cannot for the life of me figure out how to pick up ammo.  So far I'm thinking a waste of money.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Anyone tried Civilization 5?


----------



## Ringel05

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anyone tried Civilization 5?



Hell, I'm still dealing with the existing civilization..............


----------



## Ropey

Ringel05 said:


> I just tried ARMA II for PC, the movement controls are way too sensitive and I can't seem to adjust them also I cannot for the life of me figure out how to pick up ammo.  So far I'm thinking a waste of money.



It might be better today, but back a five years or so it was not very often (if ever) one could find a console game ported to PC with all the usual PC controls, and key mapping was always problematic.

I've stayed away from console games for that reason.  I just like PC key mapping far too much.


----------



## Ringel05

Ropey said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried ARMA II for PC, the movement controls are way too sensitive and I can't seem to adjust them also I cannot for the life of me figure out how to pick up ammo.  So far I'm thinking a waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be better today, but back a five years or so it was not very often (if ever) one could find a console game ported to PC with all the usual PC controls, and key mapping was always problematic.
> 
> I've stayed away from console games for that reason.  I just like PC key mapping far too much.
Click to expand...


Cool!  Now run that by me again, in English this time please..........


----------



## adeel_sami

Any one plays CrossFire (online game) ?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ringel05 said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just tried ARMA II for PC, the movement controls are way too sensitive and I can't seem to adjust them also I cannot for the life of me figure out how to pick up ammo.  So far I'm thinking a waste of money.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It might be better today, but back a five years or so it was not very often (if ever) one could find a console game ported to PC with all the usual PC controls, and key mapping was always problematic.
> 
> I've stayed away from console games for that reason.  I just like PC key mapping far too much.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool!  Now run that by me again, in English this time please..........
Click to expand...


LOL I think he is saying he likes how you can customize what keys do what on PC games but doesn't like how console games only have preset control buttons for the most part.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

adeel_sami said:


> Any one plays CrossFire (online game) ?



no i haven't.  Post a video of it up or something.


----------



## Kalam

Ropey said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout Vegas looks sweet. I just got my PS3 within the last month. Been making up for lost time though.
> 
> Latest game I just beat was Batman: Arkham Asylum. Such a excellent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas is a bit slow for me*. I find myself going off the game and back to other faster paced games.
> 
> But I'm more a total FPS player rather than FPS and strategy together.  When I want to play a game, I do not want to do much thinking. If it moves and is not on my friendly list, then it's gone.
> 
> I liked FarCry2 and Fear Persius Mandate. Cryisis Warhead was great!
Click to expand...


I'll admit I didn't have you pegged as a gamer. Did you also find this to be the case with Fallout 3 or is the gameplay in New Vegas just more sluggish?


----------



## Kalam

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Anyone tried Civilization 5?



I'm planning to soon. I've played embarrassing amounts of Civ 4 over the past few years and I'll probably find 5 to be just as addictive. It's a pretty great series IMO. 

Has anyone played something from the Total War series? I want to try those out.


----------



## Kalam

adeel_sami said:


> Any one plays CrossFire (online game) ?



I would if I wasn't so bad at shooters.


----------



## Kalam

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M[/ame]

The next TES looks pretty tight.  

Another fantastic series. Oblivion wasn't bad and Morrowind was the business.


----------



## Ropey

Kalam said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallout Vegas looks sweet. I just got my PS3 within the last month. Been making up for lost time though.
> 
> Latest game I just beat was Batman: Arkham Asylum. Such a excellent game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fallout New Vegas is a bit slow for me*. I find myself going off the game and back to other faster paced games.
> 
> But I'm more a total FPS player rather than FPS and strategy together.  When I want to play a game, I do not want to do much thinking. If it moves and is not on my friendly list, then it's gone.
> 
> I liked FarCry2 and Fear Persius Mandate. Cryisis Warhead was great!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll admit I didn't have you pegged as a gamer. Did you also find this to be the case with Fallout 3 or is the gameplay in New Vegas just more sluggish?
Click to expand...


My first game was programmed with a commodore vic 20 (3.5k). It was called pong. I've been playing ever since. 





There was no drives, no ability to save what one programmed. As soon as the device was turned off (and I had it hooked up to my TV, not a monitor) that was the end of the programming (VIC Basic).  Then I bought an external disk drive. 




And I was good for the go.  I work with EA (Richmond, BC) on data-flow analysis to this day. I am a good optimizer. A good debugger and a poor programmer. 

At any rate, Fallout 3 was fine. The gameplay, not the graphics was the issue in New Vegas. Kind of like being on a mission and too many holding patterns.  

Now I found that F.E.A.R. became better with Persius Mandate, and Crysis was much better with Warhead. Much, much better gameflow although one needs a pretty smoking system to run it on full.



Kalam said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PjqsYzBrP-M
> 
> The next TES looks pretty tight.
> 
> Another fantastic series. Oblivion wasn't bad and Morrowind was the business.



Morrowind was a great gameplay. Oblivion was boring as such widely open ended games often are to my taste.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

This game is freaking me out!   I played the first one but this one is way more freaky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIWuQ2Tvj6Y]YouTube - Dead Space 2 Video Review[/ame]


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Kalam said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone tried Civilization 5?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm planning to soon. I've played embarrassing amounts of Civ 4 over the past few years and I'll probably find 5 to be just as addictive. It's a pretty great series IMO.
> 
> Has anyone played something from the Total War series? I want to try those out.
Click to expand...


I haven't tried those.

yeah CIV4, with the introduction of religion, is very fun.


----------



## ogibillm

Ropey said:


> My first game was programmed with a commodore vic 20 (3.5k). It was called pong. I've been playing ever since.



Brother, have i got good news for you...

Commodore 64 Lives Again

Packaged in the familiar keyboard the top of the line model will have an intel atom processor, wifi, blu-ray drive and more - for about $860

honestly, i don't get why someone would want one but to each his own i guess.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

ogibillm said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first game was programmed with a commodore vic 20 (3.5k). It was called pong. I've been playing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, have i got good news for you...
> 
> Commodore 64 Lives Again
> 
> Packaged in the familiar keyboard the top of the line model will have an intel atom processor, wifi, blu-ray drive and more - for about $860
> 
> honestly, i don't get why someone would want one but to each his own i guess.
Click to expand...


Awesome link!


Holy crap.


----------



## ogibillm

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> ogibillm said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> 
> My first game was programmed with a commodore vic 20 (3.5k). It was called pong. I've been playing ever since.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brother, have i got good news for you...
> 
> Commodore 64 Lives Again
> 
> Packaged in the familiar keyboard the top of the line model will have an intel atom processor, wifi, blu-ray drive and more - for about $860
> 
> honestly, i don't get why someone would want one but to each his own i guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome link!
> 
> 
> Holy crap.
Click to expand...


yeah. holy crap is what i thought, but probably not in the same way you are. i'm just not seeing the appeal. granted, it's different than just about anything else out there - and if there were a cheap, easy way (read built-in) to wirelessly connect the C64 to say your 50" plasma i could get behind it...

but as it is i don't see why i would pay $860 for a computer in an ugly casing when i could pay several hundred less for a more conventional desktop with the same specs.

but we'll see... it could surprise me.


----------



## nitroz

Pilgrim and I play MAG on the ps3.
Pilgrim is the leader of BHD and we have alot of haters 

So I made this pic to poke fun at his haters (mainly tic2000)


----------



## Dude111

I prefer classic games (GOOD games)

In my opinion games today are crapola compared to stuff like was in the arcades in the early 80s,etc.......

Atari 2600,Colecovision .. NOW THERE IS GOOD GAMING!!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude111 said:


> I prefer classic games (GOOD games)
> 
> In my opinion games today are crapola compared to stuff like was in the arcades in the early 80s,etc.......
> 
> Atari 2600,Colecovision .. NOW THERE IS GOOD GAMING!!





Yeah some of the games out today are really not up to par as far as pure, mindless, fun.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dust514 sounds nasty!


----------



## Ringel05

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer classic games (GOOD games)
> 
> In my opinion games today are crapola compared to stuff like was in the arcades in the early 80s,etc.......
> 
> Atari 2600,Colecovision .. NOW THERE IS GOOD GAMING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of the games out today are really not up to par as far as pure, mindless, fun.
Click to expand...


Yeah like Spin the Bottle.......... 
Strip poker......... 
Nude Twister.......


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ringel05 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude111 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer classic games (GOOD games)
> 
> In my opinion games today are crapola compared to stuff like was in the arcades in the early 80s,etc.......
> 
> Atari 2600,Colecovision .. NOW THERE IS GOOD GAMING!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah some of the games out today are really not up to par as far as pure, mindless, fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah like Spin the Bottle..........
> Strip poker.........
> Nude Twister.......
Click to expand...


nude twister for the win   
because I slipped and it fell in


----------



## waltky

SCOTUS rules on violent video games...

*Supreme Court rejects ban on violent video games*
_27 June`11  WASHINGTON  The Supreme Court on Monday struck down California's ban on the sale of violent video games to minors, in a 7-2 decision emphasizing the free speech interests of young people and giving video games the same protection of books and movies._


> "There is no tradition in this country of specially restricting children's access to depictions of violence," Justice Antonin Scalia said for a majority, as he read portions of his robust opinion from the bench Monday.  "Grimm's Fairy Tales, for example, are grim indeed," he said, observing that the California law was the latest in a long series of failed attempts to censor violent entertainment for minors. Before video games, he said, were campaigns against cheap novels comic books, television and music lyrics.  Scalia stressed that only rarely, for example in situations of obscenity, has the court allowed exceptions from First Amendment coverage for books, magazines and other materials. In the 1968 case of Ginsberg v. New York, the court permitted an exception that allowed government to restrict the sale of sexually explicit materials to minors. At issue was a New York ban on "girlie magazines."
> 
> Today, the majority rejected California's request to expand the reasoning of that 1968 case and carve out another free-speech exception for violent materials.  "Our cases make clear that obscenity covers only depictions of sexual conduct, and we have previously rejected attempts to shoehorn violence into that category," Scalia said.  The ruling ensures that any limits on the sale of video games are set by the industry, which has a rating system in place.  The case came to the court as the nation's gaming audience has been aging and greater demand emerging for video games with more mature themes. The entertainment industry groups that challenged California's law said a victory for the state would have had a chilling effect on video game publishers' willingness to put out games with mature themes, such as the recent game L.A. Noire that has been compared to big budget R-rated crime thrillers.
> 
> Only Justices Clarence Thomas and Stephen Breyer dissented from the decision and, writing separately, said they would uphold the law as meeting the requirements of the First Amendment.  In his dissent, Breyer wrote: "What sense does it make to forbid selling to a 13-year-old boy a magazine with an image of a nude woman, while protecting a sale to that 13?-year-old of an interactive video game in which he actively, but virtually, binds and gags the woman, then tortures and kills her? What kind of First Amendment would permit the government to protect children by restricting sales of that extremely violent video game only when the woman  bound, gagged, tortured, and killed  is also topless?"
> 
> Justices Samuel Alito, joined by Chief Justice John Roberts, joined the Scalia opinion invalidating the law but wrote a concurring statement offering different legal reasoning and emphasizing the potentially serious social problem California lawmakers tried to address. Alito referred to "the effect of exceptionally violent video games on impressionable minors, who often spend countless hours immersed in the alternative worlds that these games create."  The Scalia majority, which included Justices Anthony Kennedy, Ruth Bader Ginsburg, Sonia Sotomayor and Elena Kagan, spurned California's attempts to show the harmful effects of video games on children.  "The state's evidence is not compelling," Scalia wrote. Studies "show at best some correlation between exposure to violent entertainment and minuscule real-world effects, such as children's feeling more aggressive or making louder noises in the few minutes after playing a violent game than after playing a nonviolent game."
> 
> MORE


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Terry said:


> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.



Skyrim in 8 days...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU]"The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" E3 Gameplay Demo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Article 15

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim in 8 days...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU]"The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" E3 Gameplay Demo - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yeah....this will interfere with poker.

Dragon Age was meh to me.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Article 15 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> A friend turned me on to Oblivion and while I like the game, I'm having a hard time trying to stay alive. *laugh*
> 
> Sitting under the tree waiting for me is "Dragon Age" Reviews are hot for this game so I cannot wait to check it out Christmas day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyrim in 8 days...
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ic6dKnv3WdU]"The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim" E3 Gameplay Demo - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah....this will interfere with poker.
> 
> Dragon Age was meh to me.
Click to expand...


Did you see the video...graphics are great man.


----------



## Dude111

The best games came out between 1979 and 1983!

From Arcade games to Atari 2600 and Colecovision....*THE EARLY 80s WERE THE BEST FOR MANY THINGS*..... Hasnt been a time like it since!


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Dude111 said:


> The best games came out between 1979 and 1983!
> 
> From Arcade games to Atari 2600 and Colecovision....*THE EARLY 80s WERE THE BEST FOR MANY THINGS*..... Hasnt been a time like it since!



I used to love space invaders, pong, and pac man


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zuzaxlddWbk]Official Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 3 - The Vet & The n00b - YouTube[/ame]




That advertisement is hillarious!


----------



## Vaard

i am playing la noire right now... just came out on pc.....

ordered the ultimate bundle for assassians cread revelations

then will get skyrim after i finish those........


----------



## mudwhistle

I prefer Command & Conquer, NCAA Football, Halo, and Call To Duty. 

I'm not a real gamer persay. I have friends that play XBOX Live Call To Duty regularly.


----------



## mudwhistle

Vaard said:


> i am playing la noire right now... just came out on pc.....
> 
> ordered the ultimate bundle for assassians cread revelations
> 
> then will get skyrim after i finish those........


Sounds like Latin to me??????


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Did you see the video...graphics are great man.



Consoles are not capable of great graphics. There isn't a game out today that even matches 2006's Crysis for graphical detail.

It's kind of sad, consoles and an easy buck have killed high end graphics. 

We got DX-9 from 1999 on ALL games now!

Standard Disclaimer: Shogun 2: Total War has gorgious DX-11 graphics - PC only of course. Dirt 2 has jaw dropping DX-11 visuals on the AMD sponsored version from Steam. 

Pretty much everything else is just console crap.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> I used to love space invaders, pong, and pac man



Couple of years ago I picked up an "Atari 2600 revisited." It was like $20 and has about 200 games in memory. It gets more play than the WII does when people come over. Amazing how Centipede and Space Invaders hold up. (The Pac Man on it is crap.)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love space invaders, pong, and pac man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of years ago I picked up an "Atari 2600 revisited." It was like $20 and has about 200 games in memory. It gets more play than the WII does when people come over. Amazing how Centipede and Space Invaders hold up. (The Pac Man on it is crap.)
Click to expand...


Yeah you can't beat the old games sometimes.

I laugh at some of the kids that i run into online...they complain about things being too hard when the game saves their progress at every turn.  

I am fond of saying "You should try beating a game before they had game saves, you would have to do the whole thing in one sitting"   

I was playing the crap out of inFAMOUS 2 on the PS3 this weekend, the game is really good in my opinion.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I didn't know Generals had time to play video games...


----------



## Sallow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> any video game fans here?
> 
> I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun
> 
> I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.



Been playing Oblivion and Call of Duty black ops. Both great games for the PS3. That and netflxing like crazy.


----------



## Sallow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> I used to love space invaders, pong, and pac man
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couple of years ago I picked up an "Atari 2600 revisited." It was like $20 and has about 200 games in memory. It gets more play than the WII does when people come over. Amazing how Centipede and Space Invaders hold up. (The Pac Man on it is crap.)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah you can't beat the old games sometimes.
> 
> I laugh at some of the kids that i run into online...they complain about things being too hard when the game saves their progress at every turn.
> 
> I am fond of saying "You should try beating a game before they had game saves, you would have to do the whole thing in one sitting"
> 
> I was playing the crap out of inFAMOUS 2 on the PS3 this weekend, the game is really good in my opinion.
Click to expand...


I use to love playing "Bandit Kings of Ancient China" on my Amiga.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sallow said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> any video game fans here?
> 
> I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun
> 
> I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing Oblivion and Call of Duty black ops. Both great games for the PS3. That and netflxing like crazy.
Click to expand...


Oblivion is awesome and part 5 of the Elder Scrolls Series is now out and looks even better than Oblivion.

Have you seen Skyrim at all yet?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> I use to love playing "Bandit Kings of Ancient China" on my Amiga.



You have a running Amiga? That is amazing.


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Oblivion is awesome and part 5 of the Elder Scrolls Series is now out and looks even better than Oblivion.
> 
> Have you seen Skyrim at all yet?



I liked Oblivion and muddled through it. I hope they don't do the repetitive set up this time, though. About the 40th Oblivion gate was too much. I have to play through Witcher 2 before I dive into Skyrim. Though both were top notch games, I actually thought the Witcher was a better game than Oblivion.


----------



## Father Time

Uncensored2008 said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video...graphics are great man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consoles are not capable of great graphics. There isn't a game out today that even matches 2006's Crysis for graphical detail.
> 
> It's kind of sad, consoles and an easy buck have killed high end graphics.
> 
> We got DX-9 from 1999 on ALL games now!
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Shogun 2: Total War has gorgious DX-11 graphics - PC only of course. Dirt 2 has jaw dropping DX-11 visuals on the AMD sponsored version from Steam.
> 
> Pretty much everything else is just console crap.
Click to expand...


Look at Uncharted 2 then get back to us.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Father Time said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see the video...graphics are great man.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Consoles are not capable of great graphics. There isn't a game out today that even matches 2006's Crysis for graphical detail.
> 
> It's kind of sad, consoles and an easy buck have killed high end graphics.
> 
> We got DX-9 from 1999 on ALL games now!
> 
> Standard Disclaimer: Shogun 2: Total War has gorgious DX-11 graphics - PC only of course. Dirt 2 has jaw dropping DX-11 visuals on the AMD sponsored version from Steam.
> 
> Pretty much everything else is just console crap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Look at Uncharted 2 then get back to us.
Click to expand...


Yeah I was thinking about a few games with really good graphics such as Battlefield3 and infamous 2.

I'm not hard to please, I thought mortal kombat had awesome graphics when it showed up at the arcade


----------



## Uncensored2008

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Yeah I was thinking about a few games with really good graphics such as Battlefield3 and infamous 2.



Battlefield 3 is a DX11 game on the PC, but it's going to be scaled down on consoles.



> I'm not hard to please, I thought mortal kombat had awesome graphics when it showed up at the arcade



This is my RIG:
XCLIO 2000 Black & Titanium Case
KingWin Gold Certified 80+ 1000 Watt PS
ASUS P8P67 Pro Motherboard
Intel Core I7 2600K @ 4.6 gHz
Corsair CWCH70 Hydro Series H70 CPU Liquid Cooler
CORSAIR Vengence 8GB
2 X Diamond Radeon 5870's In Crossfire
OCZ RevoDrive 80 GB PCIE SSD (540 MBps Read)
1TB WD Black Edition SATA 3 + 500 GB WD enhanced 32mb Cache SATA 2
Panasonic DVD
Windows 7 - 64 bit 

I'm very hard to please, I want games that will push the hardware to the extreme. I've got a thousand dollars worth of video cards, I expect extreme results.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

I understand that uncensored!

And DAYUM dude you have a sick setup!


----------



## ogibillm

right now i've got a backlog like crazy.

have recently bought and yet to beat:

deadspace 2
resistance 3
ico & shadow of the colossus
batman: arkham city
uncharted 3
sonic generations

and then there's a plethora of downloaded games...


----------



## Sallow

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> any video game fans here?
> 
> I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun
> 
> I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been playing Oblivion and Call of Duty black ops. Both great games for the PS3. That and netflxing like crazy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oblivion is awesome and part 5 of the Elder Scrolls Series is now out and looks even better than Oblivion.
> 
> Have you seen Skyrim at all yet?
Click to expand...


Not yet. But I will probably get it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sallow said:


> Not yet. But I will probably get it.



The previews on Steam look awesome.

The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim on Steam

Skyrim has now outsold MW3 (PC versions)


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

OH Battlefield3 has some great graphics and is actually HARD TO PLAY on hard for a change


----------



## Vaard

blah.... bad day for pc-ing fo rme.......

skyrim looks like crap on the pc versions i have seen (2 of them, 1 with a set up comparable to uncensored) whereas on my sons xbox it looks amazing....... and the UI on the pc is horrible....... cant hotkey items and the mouse mapping is very frustrating........

assasians creed revelations was pushed back to 11/29 for the pc.. and my ultimate bundle preorder has been back ordered so far back that i just cancled the order........

la noire is somewhat fun, but it basically amounts to the same thing in every case.. and they make it so easy to tell between truth or doubt/lie it has become a joke.......... doubt i will even finish the game......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vaard said:


> blah.... bad day for pc-ing fo rme.......
> 
> skyrim looks like crap on the pc versions i have seen (2 of them, 1 with a set up comparable to uncensored) whereas on my sons xbox it looks amazing....... and the UI on the pc is horrible....... cant hotkey items and the mouse mapping is very frustrating........
> 
> assasians creed revelations was pushed back to 11/29 for the pc.. and my ultimate bundle preorder has been back ordered so far back that i just cancled the order........
> 
> la noire is somewhat fun, but it basically amounts to the same thing in every case.. and they make it so easy to tell between truth or doubt/lie it has become a joke.......... doubt i will even finish the game......



Looks bad????

I'm really disappointed to hear that. This is supposed to be top notch. I see they pulled a Crytek and didn't build in DX11 support at launch.

The DX11 patch for Crysis 2 was night and day, perhaps Skyrim will get a patch?

Maybe not. Bummer, consoles are destroying gaming. It's getting stupid, too - PC's are the #1 platform for games.


----------



## Vaard

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> 
> blah.... bad day for pc-ing fo rme.......
> 
> skyrim looks like crap on the pc versions i have seen (2 of them, 1 with a set up comparable to uncensored) whereas on my sons xbox it looks amazing....... and the UI on the pc is horrible....... cant hotkey items and the mouse mapping is very frustrating........
> 
> assasians creed revelations was pushed back to 11/29 for the pc.. and my ultimate bundle preorder has been back ordered so far back that i just cancled the order........
> 
> la noire is somewhat fun, but it basically amounts to the same thing in every case.. and they make it so easy to tell between truth or doubt/lie it has become a joke.......... doubt i will even finish the game......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks bad????
> 
> I'm really disappointed to hear that. This is supposed to be top notch. I see they pulled a Crytek and didn't build in DX11 support at launch.
> 
> The DX11 patch for Crysis 2 was night and day, perhaps Skyrim will get a patch?
> 
> Maybe not. Bummer, consoles are destroying gaming. It's getting stupid, too - PC's are the #1 platform for games.
Click to expand...


since it renders off dx 9, i doubt a dx 11 patch would be much help........

i am sure there will eventually be an official patch and an unofficial patch........

but i doubt i will buy it at full price anytime soon.......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vaard said:


> since it renders off dx 9, i doubt a dx 11 patch would be much help........
> 
> i am sure there will eventually be an official patch and an unofficial patch........
> 
> but i doubt i will buy it at full price anytime soon.......



I mentioned that PC's are now the #1 platform for games, the reason they are is Steam. Steam to me means never paying full price for games!


----------



## Vaard

Uncensored2008 said:


> Vaard said:
> 
> 
> 
> since it renders off dx 9, i doubt a dx 11 patch would be much help........
> 
> i am sure there will eventually be an official patch and an unofficial patch........
> 
> but i doubt i will buy it at full price anytime soon.......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mentioned that PC's are now the #1 platform for games, the reason they are is Steam. Steam to me means never paying full price for games!
Click to expand...


yeah, i buy almost all my games thru steam..... although i will still be buying my assasians creed form gamestop due to better bonus content......


----------



## Uncensored2008

Vaard said:


> yeah, i buy almost all my games thru steam..... although i will still be buying my assasians creed form gamestop due to better bonus content......



I wonder if they have the bonus content on Impulse?

Funny how everyone is trying to copy Steam, Gamestop has Impulse and now EA has Origin.


----------



## Ringel05

Haven't used Steam or any of the others, I always purchase used or download at a quarter of the price via Amazon.
Currently enjoying Battlefield Bad Company 2, MOH Afghanistan, COD 3 and 4.  I have some older games that still work on Win 7 that I still play, Blitzkrieg 1 & 2 and Combat Mission Africa Corp are a few of them.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> Haven't used Steam or any of the others, I always purchase used or download at a quarter of the price via Amazon.
> Currently enjoying Battlefield Bad Company 2, MOH Afghanistan, COD 3 and 4.  I have some older games that still work on Win 7 that I still play, Blitzkrieg 1 & 2 and Combat Mission Africa Corp are a few of them.



I paid $5.99 for Bad Company 2. What did Amazon charge for it?

I love Steam sales....


----------



## Ringel05

Uncensored2008 said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't used Steam or any of the others, I always purchase used or download at a quarter of the price via Amazon.
> Currently enjoying Battlefield Bad Company 2, MOH Afghanistan, COD 3 and 4.  I have some older games that still work on Win 7 that I still play, Blitzkrieg 1 & 2 and Combat Mission Africa Corp are a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $5.99 for Bad Company 2. What did Amazon charge for it?
> 
> I love Steam sales....
Click to expand...


That was one I picked up for $2 at a community yard sale.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Vaard said:


> blah.... bad day for pc-ing fo rme.......
> 
> skyrim looks like crap on the pc versions i have seen (2 of them, 1 with a set up comparable to uncensored) whereas on my sons xbox it looks amazing....... and the UI on the pc is horrible....... cant hotkey items and the mouse mapping is very frustrating........
> 
> assasians creed revelations was pushed back to 11/29 for the pc.. and my ultimate bundle preorder has been back ordered so far back that i just cancled the order........
> 
> la noire is somewhat fun, but it basically amounts to the same thing in every case.. and they make it so easy to tell between truth or doubt/lie it has become a joke.......... doubt i will even finish the game......



It seems like they actually made Skyrim for the consoles and ported it out to the PC instead of the other way around this time.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Ringel05 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't used Steam or any of the others, I always purchase used or download at a quarter of the price via Amazon.
> Currently enjoying Battlefield Bad Company 2, MOH Afghanistan, COD 3 and 4.  I have some older games that still work on Win 7 that I still play, Blitzkrieg 1 & 2 and Combat Mission Africa Corp are a few of them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I paid $5.99 for Bad Company 2. What did Amazon charge for it?
> 
> I love Steam sales....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was one I picked up for $2 at a community yard sale.
Click to expand...


I usually buy games used on amazon for like 30 bucks, beat the campaign, then resell them on amazon for 25-35 bucks      People like me are why sony created the "online pass" for ten bucks.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> That was one I picked up for $2 at a community yard sale.



That's pretty cheap, alright!


----------



## Ringel05

I don't go with the latest and greatest, I wait until their considered old and well played then I buy them.  Hell I just picked up all these games this year.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ringel05 said:


> I don't go with the latest and greatest, I wait until their considered old and well played then I buy them.  Hell I just picked up all these games this year.



I hear you.

I just picked up Bad Company 2, Alice 2 and Modern Warfare 2 in the last couple of months, all for less than $10 each.


----------



## mudwhistle

I was wondering if MW3 or Battlefield 3 is worth getting. I've been playing Reach and COD Black Ops, just picked up Arkam City.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

mudwhistle said:


> I was wondering if MW3 or Battlefield 3 is worth getting. I've been playing Reach and COD Black Ops, just picked up Arkam City.



MW3 is just like the last COD.

BF3 has a new physics engine.


Are you talking online or offline?  Offline BF3 is way better for the campaign and has a pretty cool online co-op.

I haven't done either one online competetive yet but people I game with say MW3 is just like the last one with new maps/skins and BF3 kinda tried to satisfy the MW3 crowd a bit taking away a little of what battelfield usually is like......thats from a 3rd party though not from my own experience.

I like BF3 so far, on hard it is really really hard, 2 shots = dead


----------



## mudwhistle

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if MW3 or Battlefield 3 is worth getting. I've been playing Reach and COD Black Ops, just picked up Arkam City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MW3 is just like the last COD.
> 
> BF3 has a new physics engine.
> 
> 
> Are you talking online or offline?  Offline BF3 is way better for the campaign and has a pretty cool online co-op.
> 
> I haven't done either one online competetive yet but people I game with say MW3 is just like the last one with new maps/skins and BF3 kinda tried to satisfy the MW3 crowd a bit taking away a little of what battelfield usually is like......thats from a 3rd party though not from my own experience.
> 
> I like BF3 so far, on hard it is really really hard, 2 shots = dead
Click to expand...


I don't play online. COD Black Ops has a decent multiplayer but Reach made their's inaccessable unless you have an XBOX online account, which pissed me off.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

mudwhistle said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was wondering if MW3 or Battlefield 3 is worth getting. I've been playing Reach and COD Black Ops, just picked up Arkam City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MW3 is just like the last COD.
> 
> BF3 has a new physics engine.
> 
> 
> Are you talking online or offline?  Offline BF3 is way better for the campaign and has a pretty cool online co-op.
> 
> I haven't done either one online competetive yet but people I game with say MW3 is just like the last one with new maps/skins and BF3 kinda tried to satisfy the MW3 crowd a bit taking away a little of what battelfield usually is like......thats from a 3rd party though not from my own experience.
> 
> I like BF3 so far, on hard it is really really hard, 2 shots = dead
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't play online. COD Black Ops has a decent multiplayer but Reach made their's inaccessable unless you have an XBOX online account, which pissed me off.
Click to expand...


Then I can confidently reccomend BF3 over MW3!

This isn't me but I find it to be a pretty good review.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0eHv5lKxPo0]BF3 Vs MW3. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> I don't play online. COD Black Ops has a decent multiplayer but Reach made their's inaccessable unless you have an XBOX online account, which pissed me off.



What's really funny is that I think BF Bad Company 2 actually had a better single player campaign than MW 2. I liked the one in MW 2, but it was so SHORT, maybe 5 hours of play.

BF 3 has a brand new, DX11 engine for the PC and is very well designed.

MW 3 is a map pack with no improvements over MW 2 in the core game engine.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

OMG BF3 is ridiculous on hard!

I'm loving it even if i'm dropping f-bombs every 3 seconds from dying


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Starhawk Beta Footage.  Its not me recording but you can see my screenname pop up on the screen.   

Its the 2nd time the girl recording the footage ever played.

Also its still in the private closed beta phase and yet looks good already.


short flight vid
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVuCHXBTu3s]Starhawk Beta 1.0.7 - Short Flight Clip - YouTube[/ame]

full game with build, ground, and air footage.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iA7sYLwa5E8]Starhawk Private Beta 1.0.7 - Space - Full Match - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Carlos

I am the addicted of the games and in these days i am playing following games  
Battlefield 3 
Gears of war 
League of Legends   
Skyrim


----------



## mudwhistle

I was watching G4 on TV and one game people may not know about is Forza Motorsport 4. 

I've been playing it since before Christmas. Compared to every other racing game it totally rules. Imagine getting into any hot car in the world and taking it for a spin on any Grand Prix track in the world. It is so realistic you almost can feel the wind going thru your hair. It's made by Microsoft. It is also Kinect enabled. Need for Speed sucks compared to it.


----------



## Uncensored2008

mudwhistle said:


> I was watching G4 on TV and one game people may not know about is Forza Motorsport 4.
> 
> I've been playing it since before Christmas. Compared to every other racing game it totally rules. Imagine getting into any hot car in the world and taking it for a spin on any Grand Prix track in the world. It is so realistic you almost can feel the wind going thru your hair. It's made by Microsoft. It is also Kinect enabled. Need for Speed sucks compared to it.



Racing games come in a lot of classes.

Hardcore sims like the GTR series place a great deal of focus on realism. Expect to run a G27 series wheel and spend more time tweaking suspension and sub-systems as you do racing. Sims are unforgiving and require absolute perfection in driving. 

GTR, GTR2 and GTR Evolution, by SimBin

On the other extreme are the arcade games. The Needforspeed series is where this is at. Floaty controls and no attention to reality. The "Underground" games were designed to appeal to kids with rice burners and feature Scions that outperformed Ferrari's - to appeal to the fantasy of the kids buying it.

NFS Shift (1-2) is an exception as the "sim" entries of the series, though not of the GTR level.

Then there are those in the middle.

Dirt, Forza, Test Drive, Blur, etc.

These don't take themselves too seriously, but they aren't the absurd arcade games of NFS or Midnight Club. More approachable than sims, but not silly like the arcade games, these tend to be the best sellers of the genre. 

There are race games for every taste. Want to get in an F1? You can, but you have to work for it. Want to do some casual Rally Cross? Dirt3 is there for you. Want to play with cartoon cars? NFS is ready to go.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Carlos said:


> I am the addicted of the games and in these days i am playing following games
> Battlefield 3
> Gears of war
> League of Legends
> Skyrim



I got hooked on skyrim for a while.

I'm still beta testing that starhawk RTS combined with FPS game.  Its in the public stage now.

Its nice to see my old thread up and active


----------



## mudwhistle

Uncensored2008 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was watching G4 on TV and one game people may not know about is Forza Motorsport 4.
> 
> I've been playing it since before Christmas. Compared to every other racing game it totally rules. Imagine getting into any hot car in the world and taking it for a spin on any Grand Prix track in the world. It is so realistic you almost can feel the wind going thru your hair. It's made by Microsoft. It is also Kinect enabled. Need for Speed sucks compared to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Racing games come in a lot of classes.
> 
> Hardcore sims like the GTR series place a great deal of focus on realism. Expect to run a G27 series wheel and spend more time tweaking suspension and sub-systems as you do racing. Sims are unforgiving and require absolute perfection in driving.
> 
> GTR, GTR2 and GTR Evolution, by SimBin
> 
> On the other extreme are the arcade games. The Needforspeed series is where this is at. Floaty controls and no attention to reality. The "Underground" games were designed to appeal to kids with rice burners and feature Scions that outperformed Ferrari's - to appeal to the fantasy of the kids buying it.
> 
> NFS Shift (1-2) is an exception as the "sim" entries of the series, though not of the GTR level.
> 
> Then there are those in the middle.
> 
> Dirt, Forza, Test Drive, Blur, etc.
> 
> These don't take themselves too seriously, but they aren't the absurd arcade games of NFS or Midnight Club. More approachable than sims, but not silly like the arcade games, these tend to be the best sellers of the genre.
> 
> There are race games for every taste. Want to get in an F1? You can, but you have to work for it. Want to do some casual Rally Cross? Dirt3 is there for you. Want to play with cartoon cars? NFS is ready to go.
Click to expand...


Forza seems to run the gambit. 

You can run it on Easy and you get steering,shifting, and braking-assist, or boost it up so you hhave to do everything yourself. They also allow you to ether tweek your car in tuneup mode or do an upgrade to a better powerplantn tires, suspension, transmission, or whatever. It has about 300 different events for different types of cars starting at F200 class all the way up to X999.


----------



## Uncensored2008

For serious racing, you need a high end PC and this;

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-963416-0403-G25-Racing-Wheel/dp/B000GP8448[/ame]


----------



## Abishai100

Consumerism has made our era the age of lifestyle colloquialization (i.e., Burger King).

Relevant life-themed video games such as SimCity (Maxis) are very popular, since they encourage players to imagine real life scenarios when creating scenes or dominions.

The American comic book has risen to social esteem because of this trend and has given the art of storytelling a refreshing populism-access graffiti-art face.  The series of video games featuring various comic book characters battling cherished video game warrior avatars (i.e., Marvel vs. Capcom) has therefore seen a rise in sales.

I would like to see an old world folk tale themed combat video game featuring, for example, a lush battle gameplay option with Lancelot (Camelot's first knight) and Mordred (Camelot's greatest challenger) as prime contenders.  Why not celebrate the long lineage of folk tales by introducing old literary characters into the video game universe?

Such ideas reveal the social demand for video game realm themed Hollywood (USA) movies such as "The Wizard" (1989).


----------



## rdean

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> any video game fans here?
> 
> I have a ps3 and enjoy the occasional gaming session .    My latest game is Battlefield 1943.   its fairly fun
> 
> I've also been playing Pixle Junk Monsters lately, great simple strategy game.



Speaking of video games:

US Air Force connects 1,760 PlayStation 3's to build supercomputer

In fact, it's because of video games and movies industry gets major support.  Physics algorithms and 3d modeling are developed by games and movies because they have the money.   The code is tweaked, has a fancy interface slapped over it and eventually becomes 3d engineering programs like Inventor Professional.  It's no coincidence that a company like Autodesk sells both movie/gaming software and engineering software.  

The kernel may have gotten it's start through research, the military or a university, but it's development continues with games and movies.

Industry buys only a fraction of the seats that are bought by games and movies.


----------

